# C:\\Windows\svchost.exe



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm having trouble with a virus I think.

I noticed that when I use google to search it sometimes gets redirected to another website then go to where i clicked or just redirected altogether.

I have a program called malwarebytes that will remove C:\\Windows\svchost.exe but it keeps coming back again and again.

Any advice? I'm not a computer wiz but here are the logs, if you need anything else please let me know.

Thanks so much in advance!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:35:21 PM, on 3/16/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\widimon\widimon.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_ProcessExplorer.zip\procexp.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.toshiba.com/?cid=C001B2Y
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: BitTorrentBar Toolbar - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: BitTorrentBar - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in - {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitTorrentBar Toolbar - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TOSDCR] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\PasswordUtility\TOSDCR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" /hide:60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Best Buy pc app.lnk = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology Service (irstrtsv) - Intel Corporation - C:\windows\system32\irstrtsv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TPCH Service (TPCHSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11621 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Run by Sellon at 20:36:25 on 2012-03-16
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3997.1831 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {63DF5164-9100-186D-2187-8DC619EFD8BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {D8BEB080-B73A-17E3-1B37-B6B462689202}
FW: Norton Internet Security *Enabled* {5BE4D041-DB6F-1935-0AD8-24F3E73C9FC4}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\windows\SysWOW64\irstrtsv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
-netsvcs
C:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TBatmgrTrayicon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\Hotkey\TcrdKBB.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\widimon\widimon.exe
C:\windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSENotify.exe
C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHWMsg.exe
C:\windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_ProcessExplorer.zip\procexp.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_ProcessExplorer.zip\procexp64.exe
C:\windows\regedit.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\windows\explorer.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\Sellon\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://start.toshiba.com/?cid=C001B2Y
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uURLSearchHooks: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
mURLSearchHooks: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Norton Identity Protection: {602adb0e-4aff-4217-8aa1-95dac4dfa408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6d53ec84-6aae-4787-aeee-f4628f01010c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in: {f3c88694-effa-4d78-b409-54b7b2535b14} - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll
TB: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
TB: Norton Toolbar: {7febefe3-6b19-4349-98d2-ffb09d4b49ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
uRun: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
mRun: [TOSDCR] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\PasswordUtility\TOSDCR.exe
mRun: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" /hide:60
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1 205.171.3.25
TCP: Interfaces\{ADF5F9A9-720A-4964-A647-091914A66961} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1 205.171.3.25
TCP: Interfaces\{ADF5F9A9-720A-4964-A647-091914A66961}\354474940274575637470275962756C6563737 : DhcpNameServer = 4.2.2.2 75.75.75.75
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: Norton Identity Protection: {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
BHO-X64: Norton Identity Protection - No File
BHO-X64: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO-X64: Norton Vulnerability Protection - No File
BHO-X64: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
BHO-X64: BitTorrentBar - No File
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO-X64: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO-X64: URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in: {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll
TB-X64: BitTorrentBar Toolbar: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll
TB-X64: Norton Toolbar: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
TB-X64: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
mRun-x64: [TOSDCR] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\PasswordUtility\TOSDCR.exe
mRun-x64: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" /hide:60
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
SEH-X64: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ias9f4an.default\
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10111.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\npBestBuyPcAppDetector.dll
FF - plugin: C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMDS64.SYS --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMDS64.SYS [?]
R0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMEFA64.SYS --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMEFA64.SYS [?]
R0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [?]
R1 ccSet_NIS;Norton Internet Security Settings Manager;C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys [?]
R1 IDSVia64;IDSVia64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120303.003\IDSviA64.sys [2012-3-2 488568]
R1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.SYS --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.SYS [?]
R1 SymNetS;Symantec Network Security WFP Driver;C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMNETS.SYS --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMNETS.SYS [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-1-3 63928]
R2 irstrtsv;Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology Service;C:\Windows\System32\irstrtsv.exe [2011-11-22 184320]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe [2011-7-21 212944]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2012-2-15 652360]
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe [2012-2-8 138248]
R2 risdxc;risdxc;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys [?]
R2 TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe [2011-8-22 294848]
R2 TVALZFL;TOSHIBA ACPI-Based Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device Filter Driver;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys [?]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2011-11-22 2656536]
R3 e1cexpress;Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI Express Network Connection Driver C;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 iwdbus;IWD Bus Enumerator;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys [?]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;\??\C:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [?]
R3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 NETwNs64;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys [?]
R3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [?]
R3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [?]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
R3 PGEffect;Pangu effect driver;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys [?]
R3 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2011-11-22 57216]
R3 TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe [2011-6-9 138152]
R3 TPCHSrv;TPCH Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe [2011-8-10 833464]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys --> C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [?]
S1 BHDrvx64;BHDrvx64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120215.001\BHDrvx64.sys [2012-2-16 1157240]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-22 136176]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2012-2-11 138360]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-22 136176]
S3 intaud_WaveExtensible;Intel WiDi Audio Device;C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelaud.sys --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelaud.sys [?]
S3 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE [2011-6-12 51740536]
S3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [2011-6-1 340240]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010-1-9 174440]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys --> C:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-22 57184]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-03-15 03:06:15 20480 ------w- C:\windows\svchost.exe
2012-03-09 05:27:15 -------- d-----w- C:\windows\System32\drivers\NISx64\1306010.008
2012-03-07 02:12:05 6656 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp
2012-03-07 02:12:05 6656 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp
2012-03-03 03:10:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Guitar Pro 5
2012-03-03 03:05:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MagicISO
2012-02-23 22:11:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-02-21 19:27:35 414368 ----a-w- C:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-02-09 05:44:37 175736 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
2012-01-29 12:10:42 279656 ------w- C:\windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-14 04:06:27 3145728 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-01-12 03:30:58 360624 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\drivers\e1c62x64.sys
2012-01-04 10:44:20 509952 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58:41 442880 ----a-w- C:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2011-12-30 06:26:08 515584 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\timedate.cpl
2011-12-30 05:27:56 478720 ----a-w- C:\windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2011-12-28 03:59:24 498688 ----a-w- C:\windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
.
============= FINISH: 20:36:57.37 ===============

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 1/21/2012 9:28:47 PM
System Uptime: 3/16/2012 6:21:12 AM (14 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2367M CPU @ 1.40GHz | Socket BGA1023 | 1400/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 106 GiB total, 68.34 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Description: BHDrvx64
Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_BHDRVX64\0000
Manufacturer: 
Name: BHDrvx64
PNP Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_BHDRVX64\0000
Service: BHDrvx64
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP34: 3/5/2012 5:34:27 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP35: 3/13/2012 8:32:54 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP36: 3/14/2012 6:07:51 PM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.2) MUI
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Best Buy pc app
BitTorrent
BitTorrentBar Toolbar
D3DX10
Google Chrome
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Guitar Pro 5.2
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology 1.2.18.0
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Processor Graphics
Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) WiDi
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 25
Junk Mail filter update
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0281)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.60.1.1000
Mesh Runtime
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Mozilla Firefox 10.0.2 (x86 en-US)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
Norton Internet Security
PlayReady PC Runtime x86
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
RICOH Media Driver v2.15.17.02
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Spotify
TOSHIBA Application Installer
TOSHIBA Assist
Toshiba Book Place
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA Quality Application
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Resolution+ Plug-in for Windows Media Player
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Sleep Utility
TOSHIBA User's Guide
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Wireless Display Monitor
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator
TOSHIBARegistration
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
3/9/2012 8:20:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the Netman service.
3/14/2012 9:06:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
3/14/2012 9:06:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-1073473535.
3/14/2012 9:05:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: BHDrvx64 cdrom
3/14/2012 6:10:20 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2667402).
3/14/2012 6:10:20 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2665364).
3/14/2012 6:10:20 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2641653).
3/14/2012 6:10:20 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2639308).
3/14/2012 6:08:07 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2621440).
3/13/2012 3:08:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: cdrom
3/13/2012 11:19:46 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the Wlansvc service.
3/12/2012 8:11:39 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff800031cda9a, 0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000000018). A dump was saved in: C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 031212-11622-01.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

> *Please note that all instructions given are customised for this computer only, the tools used may cause damage if used on a computer with different infections.
> If you think you have similar problems, please post the required log/s in the forum and wait for help.*


Hi Mushtip and welcome..

I'm DFW and I am going to try and help you with your Malware problem. Please observe the following points and rules while we work:

 The clean up process can take time. Please continue to review my answers until I tell you your machine is clear, absence of symptoms does not mean that everything is clear.
Refrain *from running self fixes as this will hinder* the malware removal process.
It may prove beneficial if you print of the following instructions or save them to notepad as I post them.
Your security programs may give warnings for some of the tools I will ask you to use. Be assured, any links I give are safe.
Some of the Logs we ask for can take some time to Analise, so please be patient
This may or may not, solve other issues you have with your machine.

*Windows Vista & 7 Advice

All applications I ask to be used will require to be run in Administrator mode. IE: Right click on and select Run as Administrator.
Your Operating System in use comes with a inbuilt utility called User Access Control(UAC).
When prompted by this with anything I ask you to do carry out please select the option Allow.*

*P2P Warning!*


*IMPORTANT* I notice there are signs of one or more P2P (Person to Person) File Sharing Programs on your computer.

*BitTorrent*

Please note that as long as you are using any form of Peer-to-Peer networking and *downloading files* from non-documented sources, you can expect infestations of malware to occur 
Once upon a time, P2P file sharing was fairly safe. That is no longer true. You may continue to use P2P sharing at your own risk; however, please keep in mind that this practice may be the source of your current malware infestation 
I'd like you to read the *Guidelines for P2P Programs* where we explain why it's not a good idea to have them.

Please read these short reports on the dangers of peer-2-peer programs and file sharing.

Cyber Education Letter
File sharing infects 500,000 computers

I would recommend that you uninstall the above, however that choice is up to you.
*If you decide to keep the program in spite of the risks involved, do not use it until I have finished cleaning your computer and have given you the all clear.*
You should also remove BitTorrentBar Toolbar as well as BitTorrent, just let me know what you decide in your next post.

*I would like to look a bit deeper, can you run the tool below and post it's logs, also let me know of any other scans
you have run since you posted for help.*

Please download *OTL* by *Old Timer* and save it to your Desktop.

*Right click* on *OTL.exe* And select *Run as administrator * to run it.
Under *Output*, ensure that *Standard Output* is selected.
Under *Extra Registry* section, select *Use SafeList*.
Click the *Scan All Users* checkbox.
Click on *Run Scan* at the top left hand corner.
When done, two Notepad files will open.
*OTL.txt* <-- _Will be opened_
*Extra.txt* <-- _Will be minimized_

Please post the contents of these 2 Notepad files in your next reply.

*Post back both OTL logs, and any information I asked for.*

.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey DFW,

Thanks again for taking the time to help. The p2p file sharing is probably the cause of my issues. I've never had a problem before but after this I don't think I will be using it anymore.

Here are the OTL and EXTRA logs. I haven't done any other scans, but I will be removing bittorrent.

OTL logfile created on: 3/17/2012 2:37:12 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 Folder = C:\Users\Sellon\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.90 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 51.20% Memory free
7.80 Gb Paging File | 5.71 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.17% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 105.63 Gb Total Space | 68.12 Gb Free Space | 64.49% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: SELLON-PC | User Name: Sellon | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/03/17 14:35:29 | 000,594,432 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Sellon\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/03/16 15:46:03 | 004,008,112 | ---- | M] (Spotify Ltd) -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\spotify.exe
PRC - [2012/02/17 11:39:54 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2012/02/14 13:10:12 | 004,777,280 | ---- | M] (Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com) -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_ProcessExplorer.zip\procexp.exe
PRC - [2012/01/13 15:53:18 | 000,652,360 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2012/01/13 15:53:18 | 000,460,872 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2012/01/03 06:10:42 | 000,063,928 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/11/29 20:17:50 | 000,138,248 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe
PRC - [2011/08/08 19:39:32 | 002,656,536 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
PRC - [2011/08/08 19:39:26 | 000,325,912 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
PRC - [2011/07/21 17:23:04 | 000,212,944 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
PRC - [2011/07/06 18:24:00 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\irstrtsv.exe
PRC - [2010/12/25 18:05:54 | 001,716,144 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\widimon\widimon.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 19:14:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- \\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/03/16 15:46:03 | 020,080,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\libcef.dll
MOD - [2012/02/21 13:27:35 | 008,527,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
MOD - [2012/02/17 11:39:54 | 001,911,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
MOD - [2011/03/17 01:11:16 | 004,297,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF
MOD - [2010/10/20 16:45:26 | 008,801,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GrooveIntlResource.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/09/23 00:22:46 | 000,582,064 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe -- (TosCoSrv)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/22 19:08:16 | 000,294,848 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe -- (TOSHIBA eco Utility Service)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/10 17:59:04 | 000,833,464 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe -- (TPCHSrv)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/09 23:10:00 | 000,138,152 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe -- (TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/01 14:38:30 | 001,517,328 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe -- (EvtEng) Intel(R)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/01 14:23:40 | 000,340,240 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe -- (MyWiFiDHCPDNS)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/01 14:19:58 | 000,844,560 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe -- (RegSrvc) Intel(R)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/10/20 16:41:00 | 000,138,656 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\TODDSrv.exe -- (TODDSrv)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/09/22 19:10:10 | 000,057,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe -- (wlcrasvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 19:41:27 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2012/01/13 15:53:18 | 000,652,360 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2012/01/03 06:10:42 | 000,063,928 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/11/29 20:17:50 | 000,138,248 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe -- (NIS)
SRV - [2011/08/08 19:39:32 | 002,656,536 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe -- (UNS) Intel(R)
SRV - [2011/08/08 19:39:26 | 000,325,912 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe -- (LMS) Intel(R)
SRV - [2011/07/21 17:23:04 | 000,212,944 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe -- (jhi_service) Intel(R)
SRV - [2011/07/11 19:16:06 | 000,057,216 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe -- (TMachInfo)
SRV - [2011/07/06 18:24:00 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\irstrtsv.exe -- (irstrtsv) Intel(R)
SRV - [2010/03/18 14:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2009/06/10 15:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/08 23:44:37 | 000,175,736 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS -- (SymEvent)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/01/11 21:30:58 | 000,360,624 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\e1c62x64.sys -- (e1cexpress) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/12/10 16:24:08 | 000,023,152 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/23 20:23:47 | 001,092,728 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SymEFA64.sys -- (SymEFA)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/23 19:50:27 | 000,738,936 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\srtsp64.sys -- (SRTSP)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/23 19:50:27 | 000,037,496 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\srtspx64.sys -- (SRTSPX) Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/16 21:37:59 | 000,405,624 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\symnets.sys -- (SymNetS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/16 21:17:49 | 000,190,072 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.sys -- (SymIRON)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/04 17:59:30 | 000,167,048 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys -- (ccSet_NIS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/31 14:53:20 | 012,306,848 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys -- (igfx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/16 00:51:40 | 000,451,192 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SymDS64.sys -- (SymDS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/28 11:20:08 | 000,209,408 | ---- | M] (Renesas Electronics Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nusb3xhc.sys -- (nusb3xhc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/28 11:20:06 | 000,092,672 | ---- | M] (Renesas Electronics Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nusb3hub.sys -- (nusb3hub)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/21 17:19:14 | 000,025,496 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iwdbus.sys -- (iwdbus)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/21 17:19:12 | 000,034,200 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\intelaud.sys -- (intaud_WaveExtensible)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/05/25 19:23:00 | 000,101,888 | ---- | M] (REDC) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\risdxc64.sys -- (risdxc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/05/01 16:33:06 | 008,593,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NETwNs64.sys -- (NETwNs64) ___ Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 00:41:12 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 00:41:12 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/02/08 21:07:00 | 000,038,096 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PGEffect.sys -- (PGEffect)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/02/03 21:59:06 | 001,413,680 | ---- | M] (Synaptics Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SynTP.sys -- (SynTP)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/12 19:51:44 | 000,439,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys -- (iaStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 21:24:33 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 21:23:47 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 21:23:47 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys -- (TsUsbGD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/10/19 18:34:26 | 000,056,344 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys -- (MEIx64) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/10/15 03:28:16 | 000,317,440 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys -- (IntcDAud) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/30 22:22:04 | 000,027,784 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tdcmdpst.sys -- (tdcmdpst)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 14:25:14 | 000,026,840 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TVALZ.SYS -- (TVALZ)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 19:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 19:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 19:47:48 | 000,023,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 19:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 17:21:48 | 000,038,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tpm.sys -- (TPM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/24 17:36:48 | 000,482,384 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tos_sps64.sys -- (tos_sps64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/19 21:15:22 | 000,014,472 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TVALZFL.sys -- (TVALZFL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 14:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 14:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 14:34:23 | 000,270,848 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 14:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV - [2012/03/05 12:13:40 | 002,048,632 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\ex64.sys -- (NAVEX15)
DRV - [2012/03/05 12:13:40 | 000,117,880 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\eng64.sys -- (NAVENG)
DRV - [2012/02/11 19:08:27 | 000,138,360 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys -- (EraserUtilRebootDrv)
DRV - [2012/02/08 20:38:20 | 000,488,568 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120303.003\IDSviA64.sys -- (IDSVia64)
DRV - [2012/02/08 02:00:00 | 000,482,936 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys -- (eeCtrl)
DRV - [2011/11/28 22:48:55 | 001,157,240 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120215.001\BHDrvx64.sys -- (BHDrvx64)
DRV - [2009/07/13 19:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&rlz=1I7TSNO
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&rlz=1I7TSNO

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.toshiba.com/?cid=C001B2Y
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\URLSearchHook: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {42EA7468-7D21-4EBF-A81B-BA24179FF22C}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\SearchScopes\{{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&rlz=1I7TSNO
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\SearchScopes\{42EA7468-7D21-4EBF-A81B-BA24179FF22C}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie9&q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&rlz=1I7TSNO_enUS470
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = <local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@bestbuy.com/npBestBuyPcAppDetector,version=1.0: C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\npBestBuyPcAppDetector.dll (Best Buy)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@bestbuy.com/npBestBuyPcAppDetector,version=1.0: C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\npBestBuyPcAppDetector.dll (Best Buy)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10111.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{BBDA0591-3099-440a-AA10-41764D9DB4DB}: C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\IPSFFPlgn\ [2012/03/14 19:03:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{2D3F3651-74B9-4795-BDEC-6DA2F431CB62}: C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\coFFPlgn\ [2012/03/14 19:03:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 10.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/02/17 11:39:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 10.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins

[2012/01/22 12:34:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/01/23 10:52:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ias9f4an.default\extensions
[2012/01/22 12:06:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/02/17 11:39:54 | 000,134,104 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/02/12 21:58:17 | 000,002,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/02/12 21:58:17 | 000,002,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.56\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.56\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.56\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
CHR - plugin: Norton Confidential (Enabled) = C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mkfokfffehpeedafpekjeddnmnjhmcmk\6.0.2_0\npcoplgn.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Disabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.250.6 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U25 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Intel\u00AE Identity Protection Technology (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u0099 Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: Best Buy pc app Detector (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\npBestBuyPcAppDetector.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50401.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: Norton Identity Protection = C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mkfokfffehpeedafpekjeddnmnjhmcmk\2012.5.0.140_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/02/08 22:45:15 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in) - {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\x64\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll (<TOSHIBA>)
O2 - BHO: (Norton Identity Protection) - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\CoIEPlg.dll (Symantec Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Norton Vulnerability Protection) - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\IPS\IPSBHO.dll (Symantec Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in) - {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll (<TOSHIBA>)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Norton Toolbar) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\CoIEPlg.dll (Symantec Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3:*64bit:* - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88C7F2AA-F93F-432C-8F0E-B7D85967A527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [BatteryManager] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TBatmgrTrayicon.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IntelPAN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVBg] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TCrdMain] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Teco] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TosNC] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TosReelTimeMonitor] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TosSENotify] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosWaitSrv.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TosVolRegulator] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TosVolRegulator\TosVolRegulator.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TosWaitSrv] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TosWaitSrv.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TPwrMain] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TOSDCR] C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\PasswordUtility\TOSDCR.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe (TOSHIBA Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Best Buy pc app.lnk = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe (Microsoft)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Best Buy pc app.lnk = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe (Microsoft)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_25)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_25)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_25)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1 205.171.3.25
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{ADF5F9A9-720A-4964-A647-091914A66961}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1 205.171.3.25
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help - No CLSID value found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/03/14 21:06:15 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\windows\svchost.exe
[2012/03/12 08:11:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\windows\Minidump
[2012/03/02 21:10:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Guitar Pro 5
[2012/03/02 21:10:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Guitar Pro 5
[2012/03/02 21:05:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MagicISO
[2012/03/02 21:05:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MagicISO
[2012/03/02 21:05:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\MagicISO
[2012/02/23 16:11:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
[1 C:\windows\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Users\Sellon\Documents\*.tmp files -> C:\Users\Sellon\Documents\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/03/17 14:39:01 | 000,000,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/03/17 14:30:30 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/03/16 21:39:00 | 000,000,908 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/03/14 21:12:28 | 000,024,608 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/03/14 21:12:28 | 000,024,608 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/03/14 21:09:33 | 000,726,316 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/03/14 21:09:33 | 000,624,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2012/03/14 21:09:33 | 000,106,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2012/03/14 21:05:09 | 3143,012,352 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/03/14 18:10:45 | 001,510,098 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Cat.DB
[2012/03/14 18:10:12 | 000,000,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\MRT.INI
[2012/03/14 18:04:26 | 000,416,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/03/02 21:10:52 | 000,000,943 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\Guitar Pro 5.lnk
[2012/03/02 21:05:37 | 000,001,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\MagicISO.lnk
[2012/02/21 13:27:35 | 000,414,368 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[1 C:\windows\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Users\Sellon\Documents\*.tmp files -> C:\Users\Sellon\Documents\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/03/02 21:10:52 | 000,000,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\Guitar Pro 5.lnk
[2012/03/02 21:05:37 | 000,001,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\MagicISO.lnk
[2012/02/08 22:39:12 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\PEV.exe
[2012/02/08 22:39:12 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\MBR.exe
[2012/02/08 22:39:12 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\sed.exe
[2012/02/08 22:39:12 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\grep.exe
[2012/02/08 22:39:12 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\zip.exe
[2011/08/31 14:51:14 | 000,963,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
[2011/08/31 14:51:14 | 000,216,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
[2011/08/31 14:51:14 | 000,145,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
[2011/08/31 14:45:58 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2011/08/31 14:26:18 | 013,903,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll
[2011/02/03 21:56:58 | 000,066,856 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\SynTPEnhPS.dll

< End of report >

OTL Extras logfile created on: 3/17/2012 2:37:12 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 Folder = C:\Users\Sellon\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.90 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 51.20% Memory free
7.80 Gb Paging File | 5.71 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.17% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 105.63 Gb Total Space | 68.12 Gb Free Space | 64.49% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: SELLON-PC | User Name: Sellon | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = FirefoxHTML] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{066CFFF8-12BF-4390-A673-75F95EFF188E}" = TOSHIBA Value Added Package
"{180C8888-50F1-426B-A9DC-AB83A1989C65}" = Windows Live Language Selector
"{1ACC8FFB-9D84-4C05-A4DE-D28A9BC91698}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{1C8C049A-145F-4A6E-8290-B5C245EBE39D}" = TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
"{24811C12-F4A9-4D0F-8494-A7B8FE46123C}" = TOSHIBA ReelTime
"{28EF7372-9087-4AC3-9B9F-D9751FCDF830}" = Intel(R) Wireless Display
"{3C41721F-AF0F-4086-AA1C-4C7F29076228}" = Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software
"{41C2B21A-63BB-4377-9567-A97B15F21E59}" = TOSHIBA eco Utility
"{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
"{5DA0E02F-970B-424B-BF41-513A5018E4C0}" = TOSHIBA Disc Creator
"{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
"{656DEEDE-F6AC-47CA-A568-A1B4E34B5760}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
"{847B0532-55E3-4AAF-8D7B-E3A1A7CD17E5}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{7BC9B5EB-125A-4E9B-97E1-8D85B5E960B8}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0015-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{0242505C-4E90-407F-9299-B5B275F50D86}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{B51389C8-2890-4633-81D8-47D2A7402274}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{1779650B-2E44-4A19-8DF6-3866D645764A}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{270CA0B9-9881-44DB-BC3B-37C7E66A044A}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0043-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 32-bit Components 2010
"{90140000-0043-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{E8B6D35B-0B6F-4DCE-9493-859BF3809A7F}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0043-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0043-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{FCD1C311-8B02-4DBD-BA46-1079C629577E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{516CA4A9-98E6-4F77-A863-CBD8487368E4}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0115-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{516CA4A9-98E6-4F77-A863-CBD8487368E4}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{9DECD0F9-D3E8-48B0-A390-1CF09F54E3A4}" = TOSHIBA PC Health Monitor
"{BCA9334F-B6C9-4F65-9A73-AC5A329A4D04}" = PlayReady PC Runtime amd64
"{D4322448-B6AF-4316-B859-D8A0E84DCB38}" = TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
"{DA54F80E-261C-41A2-A855-549A144F2F59}" = Windows Live MIME IFilter
"{DF6D988A-EEA0-4277-AAB8-158E086E439B}" = Windows Live Remote Client
"{E02A6548-6FDE-40E2-8ED9-119D7D7E641F}" = Windows Live Remote Service
"{F2DE0088-CF05-4DAB-AC4D-9D2C4D657456}" = TOSHIBA Audio Enhancement
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{F67FA545-D8E5-4209-86B1-AEE045D1003F}" = TOSHIBA Face Recognition
"{FBBC4667-2521-4E78-B1BD-8706F774549B}" = Best Buy pc app
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Office14.PROPLUS" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"ProInst" = Intel PROSet Wireless
"PROSet" = Intel(R) Network Connections Drivers
"SynTPDeinstKey" = Synaptics Pointing Device Driver

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{066CFFF8-12BF-4390-A673-75F95EFF188E}" = TOSHIBA Value Added Package
"{0B0F231F-CE6A-483D-AA23-77B364F75917}" = Windows Live Installer
"{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{19BA08F7-C728-469C-8A35-BFBD3633BE08}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{1F6AB0E7-8CDD-4B93-8A23-AA9EB2FEFCE4}" = Junk Mail filter update
"{200FEC62-3C34-4D60-9CE8-EC372E01C08F}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216025FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 25
"{2902F983-B4C1-44BA-B85D-5C6D52E2C441}" = Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
"{2A3FC24C-6EC0-4519-A52B-FDA4EA9B2D24}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{3336F667-9049-4D46-98B6-4C743EEBC5B1}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{3384E1D9-3F18-4A98-8655-180FEF0DFC02}" = TOSHIBA User's Guide
"{34F4D9A4-42C2-4348-BEF4-E553C84549E7}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{3E29EE6C-963A-4aae-86C1-DC237C4A49FC}" = Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{5442DAB8-7177-49E1-8B22-09A049EA5996}" = Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
"{579684A4-DDD5-4CA3-9EA8-7BE7D9593DB4}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{5AF550B4-BB67-4E7E-82F1-2C4300279050}" = TOSHIBARegistration
"{5B01BCB7-A5D3-476F-AF11-E515BA206591}" = TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator
"{617773AE-ADBA-4479-BB04-65FE7758B35C}" = TOSHIBA Wireless Display Monitor
"{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}" = Intel(R) Management Engine Components
"{654F7484-88C5-46DC-AB32-C66BCB0E2102}" = TOSHIBA Sleep Utility
"{682B3E4F-696A-42DE-A41C-4C07EA1678B4}" = Windows Live SOXE
"{6CB76C9D-80C2-4CB3-A4CD-D96B239E3F94}" = TOSHIBA Resolution+ Plug-in for Windows Media Player
"{6E579724-82F9-454C-A98E-39DDDAB167FF}" = Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology
"{6F3C8901-EBD3-470D-87F8-AC210F6E5E02}" = TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
"{781A93CD-1608-427D-B7F0-D05C07795B25}" = Intel(R) WiDi
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{7BE15435-2D3E-4B58-867F-9C75BED0208C}" = QuickTime
"{83C292B7-38A5-440B-A731-07070E81A64F}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8C6D6116-B724-4810-8F2D-D047E6B7D68E}" = Mesh Runtime
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{92EA4134-10D1-418A-91E1-5A0453131A38}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{9602841E-ECE2-1019-AAEE-906A4DE25D6B}" = Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology 1.2.18.0
"{970472D0-F5F9-4158-A6E3-1AE49EFEF2D3}" = TOSHIBA Application Installer
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9D56775A-93F3-44A3-8092-840E3826DE30}" = Windows Live Mail
"{A0C91188-C88F-4E86-93E6-CD7C9A266649}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{A14962A7-2B7D-456E-BFCD-F54E3A88D41F}" = Toshiba Book Place
"{A726AE06-AAA3-43D1-87E3-70F510314F04}" = Windows Live Writer
"{A83279FD-CA4B-4206-9535-90974DE76654}" = Apple Application Support
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{A9BDCA6B-3653-467B-AC83-94367DA3BFE3}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{AAAFC670-569B-4A2F-82B4-42945E0DE3EF}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AAF454FC-82CA-4F29-AB31-6A109485E76E}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AC6569FA-6919-442A-8552-073BE69E247A}" = TOSHIBA Service Station
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-AA0000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.2) MUI
"{AFF7E080-1974-45BF-9310-10DE1A1F5ED0}" = Adobe AIR
"{B65BBB06-1F8E-48F5-8A54-B024A9E15FDF}" = TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator
"{C2A276E3-154E-44DC-AAF1-FFDD7FD30E35}" = TOSHIBA Assist
"{C66824E4-CBB3-4851-BB3F-E8CFD6350923}" = Windows Live Mail
"{C7A4F26F-F9B0-41B2-8659-99181108CDE3}" = TOSHIBA Media Controller
"{CCA5EAAD-92F4-4B7A-B5EE-14294C66AB61}" = PlayReady PC Runtime x86
"{CE95A79E-E4FC-4FFF-8A75-29F04B942FF2}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{D0B44725-3666-492D-BEF6-587A14BD9BD9}" = MSVCRT_amd64
"{D436F577-1695-4D2F-8B44-AC76C99E0002}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{D45240D3-B6B3-4FF9-B243-54ECE3E10066}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{DDC8BDEE-DCAC-404D-8257-3E8D4B782467}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{DECDCB7C-58CC-4865-91AF-627F9798FE48}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E5B21F11-6933-4E0B-A25C-7963E3C07D11}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{E69992ED-A7F6-406C-9280-1C156417BC49}" = TOSHIBA Quality Application
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}" = Intel(R) Processor Graphics
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{F26FDF57-483E-42C8-A9C9-EEE1EDB256E0}" = TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
"{FBBC4667-2521-4E78-B1BD-8706F774549B}" = Best Buy pc app
"{FE041B02-234C-4AAA-9511-80DF6482A458}" = RICOH Media Driver v2.15.17.02
"{FE044230-9CA5-43F7-9B58-5AC5A28A1F33}" = Windows Live Essentials
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"BitTorrent" = BitTorrent
"BitTorrentBar Toolbar" = BitTorrentBar Toolbar
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Guitar Pro 5_is1" = Guitar Pro 5.2
"InstallShield_{066CFFF8-12BF-4390-A673-75F95EFF188E}" = TOSHIBA Value Added Package
"InstallShield_{1C8C049A-145F-4A6E-8290-B5C245EBE39D}" = TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
"InstallShield_{24811C12-F4A9-4D0F-8494-A7B8FE46123C}" = TOSHIBA ReelTime
"InstallShield_{5442DAB8-7177-49E1-8B22-09A049EA5996}" = Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
"InstallShield_{6F3C8901-EBD3-470D-87F8-AC210F6E5E02}" = TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
"InstallShield_{F67FA545-D8E5-4209-86B1-AEE045D1003F}" = TOSHIBA Face Recognition
"Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0281)" = Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0281)
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.60.1.1000
"Mozilla Firefox 10.0.2 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 10.0.2 (x86 en-US)
"NIS" = Norton Internet Security
"ProInst" = Intel PROSet Wireless
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials

========== HKEY_USERS Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"48e4cff94f039634" = Best Buy pc app
"Spotify" = Spotify

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 2/8/2012 11:50:43 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:05:06 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:13:56 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:31:47 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:44:55 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:50:53 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 12:59:25 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 1:01:08 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/9/2012 1:07:35 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2/12/2012 2:05:07 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

[ System Events ]
Error - 2/26/2012 3:48:21 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
cdrom

Error - 2/29/2012 10:36:15 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 2/29/2012 12:16:10 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 2/29/2012 9:57:35 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
cdrom

Error - 2/29/2012 10:00:08 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
cdrom

Error - 3/3/2012 5:52:51 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 3/3/2012 7:18:06 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 3/3/2012 11:50:13 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 3/4/2012 2:15:47 PM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

Error - 3/5/2012 10:40:07 AM | Computer Name = Sellon-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the Wlansvc service.

< End of report >


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

> The p2p file sharing is probably the cause of my issues. I've never had a problem before but after this I don't think I will be using it anymore.


That's for sure
Let me know when BitTorrentBar Toolbar as well as BitTorrent have been uninstalled.

*It looks like you ran Combofix around 10 days ago, if you still have that copy please delete it.*

*Download and Run ComboFix (by sUBs)*
Download ComboFix from one of the below links and save it to your Desktop.
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

Please visit this webpage for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix.


 *You must run Combofix from your Desktop*
 Now *STOP all your monitoring programs* (Antivirus/Antispyware, Guards and Shields) as they could easily interfere with ComboFix.


> For instructions on how to disable your security programs, please see this topic below
> How To Temporarily Disable Your Anti-virus, Firewall And Anti-malware Programs



 Right click on Combofix and choose Run as administrator to launch it, follow the prompts.
Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.
 When finished, it will produce a log. *Please save that log to post in your next reply*
 *Re-enable all the programs that were disabled* during the running of ComboFix..
A word of warning: Neither I nor sUBs are responsible for any damage you may have caused your machine by running ComboFix on your own.
This tool is not a toy and not for everyday use. ComboFix *SHOULD NOT* be used unless requested by a forum helper 

*Next after Combofix run*

*TDSSKiller*

Please download *TDSSKiller.exe* and save it to your *Desktop*.

*Right click* on *TDSSKiller.exe* And select *Run as administrator * to run it.
Click on *Start Scan*, the scan will run.
When the scan has finished, if it finds anything please click on the drop down arrow next to *Cure* and select *Skip*
Now click on *Report* to open the log file created by TDSSKiller in your root directory *C:\*
To find the log go to *Start* > *Computer* > *C:*
*Post the contents of that log in your next reply please.*
*DO NOT TRY TO FIX ANYTHING AT THIS POINT*

*Please post back

Combofix Log
TDSSKiller
*

.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to run combofix and I can't disable Norton. When i went to disable Norton I got.

C:\Program Files(x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine64\19.6.1.8\uistub.exe

Unspecified error

Didn't want to run combofix with it running.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

* Run Combofix in Safe Mode*

Norton will not be Running.

Reboot your computer in *Safe Mode*.

If the computer is running, shut down Windows, and then turn off the power.
Wait 30 seconds, and then turn the computer on.
Start tapping the *F8* key. The Windows Advanced Options Menu appears. If you begin tapping the F8 key too soon, some computers display a "keyboard error" message. To resolve this, restart the computer and try again.
Ensure that the *Safe Mode* option is selected.
Press *Enter*. The computer then begins to start in Safe mode.
Login on your usual account.

*
Once in safe mode run Combofix, when the system has rebooted carry on with rest of fix.*

.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are both logs, I've also uninstalled bittorrent and the toolbar.

ComboFix 12-03-17.01 - Sellon 03/18/2012 16:21:55.2.4 - x64 MINIMAL
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3997.3527 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\users\Sellon\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {63DF5164-9100-186D-2187-8DC619EFD8BF}
FW: Norton Internet Security *Enabled* {5BE4D041-DB6F-1935-0AD8-24F3E73C9FC4}
SP: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {D8BEB080-B73A-17E3-1B37-B6B462689202}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\Sellon\Documents\~WRL1533.tmp
c:\windows\svchost.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-02-18 to 2012-03-18 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-03-18 22:25 . 2012-03-18 22:25 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-18 22:25 . 2012-03-18 22:25 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-18 17:44 . 2012-03-18 17:44 592824 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
2012-03-18 17:44 . 2012-03-18 17:44 44472 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
2012-03-09 05:27 . 2012-03-15 01:03 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1306010.008
2012-03-07 02:12 . 2012-03-07 02:12 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp
2012-03-07 02:12 . 2012-03-07 02:12 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp
2012-03-03 03:10 . 2012-03-03 03:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Guitar Pro 5
2012-03-03 03:05 . 2012-03-03 03:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\MagicISO
2012-02-23 22:11 . 2012-03-15 17:03 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Sellon\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-02-21 19:27 . 2011-09-21 01:10 414368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-02-15 19:01 . 2012-02-15 19:01 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp
2012-02-15 19:01 . 2012-02-15 19:01 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp
2012-02-09 05:44 . 2012-02-09 05:44 175736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
2012-02-06 22:10 . 2012-02-06 22:10 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp
2012-02-06 22:10 . 2012-02-06 22:10 6656 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp
2012-01-29 12:10 . 2010-11-21 03:27 279656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-22 04:29 . 2011-03-29 01:36 18328 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\ppcrlconfig600.dll
2012-01-17 11:39 . 2012-02-09 05:17 8602168 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{B8524AE8-C045-4029-ADD9-6FCF8862622D}\mpengine.dll
2012-01-14 04:06 . 2012-02-15 19:12 3145728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-12 03:30 . 2012-01-12 03:30 360624 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\e1c62x64.sys
2012-01-04 10:44 . 2012-02-15 19:17 509952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58 . 2012-02-15 19:17 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2011-12-30 06:26 . 2012-02-15 19:17 515584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2011-12-30 05:27 . 2012-02-15 19:17 478720 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2011-12-28 03:59 . 2012-02-15 19:11 498688 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_04.45.17 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 51024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\vcomp100.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 51024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\vcomp100.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 05:28 96768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 96768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 05:34 22016 c:\windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 22016 c:\windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:32 72704 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:50 72704 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:54 66048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:37 66048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 80720 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfcm100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 80720 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfcm100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 80208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfcm100.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 80208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfcm100.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 60752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100rus.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 60752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100rus.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 43344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100kor.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 43344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100kor.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 43856 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100jpn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 43856 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100jpn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 62288 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100ita.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 62288 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100ita.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 64336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100fra.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 64336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100fra.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 63824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100esn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 63824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100esn.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 55120 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100enu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 55120 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100enu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 64336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100deu.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 64336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100deu.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 36176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100cht.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 36176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100cht.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 36176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100chs.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 36176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100chs.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:37 65024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:54 65024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:27 . 2012-02-15 20:08 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\MSHist012012021520120216\index.dat
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2012-02-15 20:08 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\index.dat
- 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2012-02-09 04:06 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\index.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:09 . 2012-03-01 02:02 39814 c:\windows\system32\wdi\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2009-07-14 05:10 . 2012-03-15 03:07 37810 c:\windows\system32\wdi\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 29184 c:\windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 29184 c:\windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 28160 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 28160 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2011-11-07 16:28 . 2011-11-07 16:28 98496 c:\windows\system32\NicInstC.dll
- 2011-11-23 02:43 . 2011-08-23 18:41 98496 c:\windows\system32\NicInstC.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 06:57 96256 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:35 96256 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:02 86528 c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:41 86528  c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:39 31232 c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:33 31232 c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
+ 2012-03-15 01:03 . 2012-03-14 22:13 67584 c:\windows\system32\LogFiles\Srt\bootstat.dat
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:41 85504 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:01 85504 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-11-03 14:54 . 2011-11-03 14:54 68264 c:\windows\system32\e1cmsg.dll
- 2011-11-23 02:43 . 2011-08-23 18:41 68264 c:\windows\system32\e1cmsg.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-24 02:27 86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infpub.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-03-02 03:04 86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infpub.dat
+ 2011-11-07 16:28 . 2011-11-07 16:28 98496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e1c62x64.inf_amd64_neutral_031c675ccc199070\NicInstC.dll
+ 2009-05-26 23:05 . 2009-05-26 23:05 36472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e1c62x64.inf_amd64_neutral_031c675ccc199070\NicCo36.dll
+ 2011-11-03 14:54 . 2011-11-03 14:54 68264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e1c62x64.inf_amd64_neutral_031c675ccc199070\e1cmsg.dll
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-24 01:50 37496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\srtspx64.sys
+ 2012-02-16 01:19 . 2011-12-10 22:24 23152 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:49 95600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
+ 2012-01-22 04:29 . 2012-03-17 01:18 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2012-01-22 04:29 . 2012-02-08 00:27 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2012-01-22 04:29 . 2012-03-17 01:18 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2012-01-22 04:29 . 2012-02-08 00:27 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-03-17 01:18 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-02-08 00:27 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:46 . 2012-03-15 03:07 93024 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\Cache\cache.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 32768 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Temp\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 32768 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:02 . 2012-02-15 20:07 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 68880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 57616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 11120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 11120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 62880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 62880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 76200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 79776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 15208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 27528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 56184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 91512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 34144 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 34144 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 42848 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 42848 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 19296 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 19296 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2011-09-21 01:15 . 2012-01-27 14:30 49152 c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2011-09-21 01:15 . 2012-02-15 19:58 49152 c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2010-02-25 18:07 . 2010-02-25 18:07 49488 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\VBAJET32.DLL
+ 2010-01-10 04:41 . 2010-01-10 04:41 34648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\THOCRAPI.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:42 . 2010-03-23 03:42 99744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PEOPLEDATAHANDLER.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:42 . 2010-03-23 03:42 47520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OSETUPPS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:42 . 2010-03-23 03:42 18336 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OMUOPTINPS.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:23 . 2010-02-28 09:23 24976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MUOPTIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:17 . 2010-03-01 12:17 17296 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCFUIU.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:20 . 2010-03-01 12:20 82312 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSAEXP30.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 07:55 . 2010-03-13 07:55 14208 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBICUI.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:42 . 2010-03-23 03:42 71032 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXP_XPS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 55232 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACERCLR.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 15800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODTXT.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 15800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODEXL.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 15800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODDBS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 43408 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEERR.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 11656 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCESSPL.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 11656 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACC12PL.DLL
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 10240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Serializ#\f137c53afae3903f20eba1fa0f8f8dad\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 43520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Pres#\ef151d5b49d8b0d0052d05fc56d25107\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Applicat#\c5b08a1a9a7a97922af50f30b5e32268\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 97792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\5b53a87f7799ee5454e4fb8faece3a82\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualC\a4e98103e5d36bf22ef19c64442543f2\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\6885348510555806f55825539f99691b\Microsoft.Office.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 55808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\1564c97d4494d51111c907058d8664e8\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:37 . 2012-02-25 21:37 10752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\dfsvc\cbd21f19057f07ec2cb55b2bef91f344\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-25 21:37 . 2012-02-25 21:37 58368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Accessibility\52890eb2a4f8d822bff7e9cddc713fb5\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 96768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\8dd565cc0b374e1eec73cf7eaba91e92\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\077e75015456f75a0495f65cfcf140cb\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\22a9aa847a8e4e651a35b63270ce8999\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 82432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\fdeb5ca04943da59f732d3001d6a0df0\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\9688786618bf6390637c283b5bd1c9b3\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 11776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\6ffc3ac04451b4978519218fd266403e\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 45056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\9d5e0f70ee77a55f1ce32fac3366ac38\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 21504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\11b10e95e6c0b206ea453097cda58614\Microsoft.Office.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 44544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\8cbc15b63aa3f06453f1aaa8659cf809\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 60416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Pres#\265f654b8eed2ac1e42d225a30433c37\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 54784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\62889e05923a83fa32400e7f3b28f9c6\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 72192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFontCac#\c1577aa4e5874f1debc9a63343e5a0d7\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 61952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCFFRast#\697c9c4ec947a0a5e21bc9e4c6471b74\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 33792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\2d80e48139b13bf06e85c0c1db06bc20\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 45056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\df5c0dac9e7db175acc8a9755942f87f\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagReport.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\8a9356f77bd1d1155202f59119ee57c9\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.WriteDiagProgress.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 40448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\4e53199f22c13aa3e4bc6f063da0aee7\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagRootcause.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 43520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\0f361440d7cbda4bf5b44bfbd4623812\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.GetDiagInput.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 87040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e8d8257e7685fcdbec1d55c91ef849b9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 43520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d1f2d3b5e187e3bc12ec2522bb845392\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9b2b2e2e66a51e68a2679339ce4e4a77\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 59904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8878ca8ff774e592cbbb264fc72f4ac6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 93696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\71a6663950cfe588237265f13a6a9f8f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 84992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\60011d8c51e32dffe9342397dabf4e5d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 45056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5b75d5795521241fb2344a38cf42f295\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\54372f6724e4b83e703b68a13bf72066\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 93696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1bfd71e2bb2110f637dadfdad19c6089\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 84992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\19a56cfd48276cdd930333131e029afe\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 59904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0c7c182d287c4aaab55bbf98171391bb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 65536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\f8f0b08845fb76dfcf57e00d86fc13fc\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 40960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\LoadMxf\8cd347067dbe1ec5a79c9d261d2d75d9\LoadMxf.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 64000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ipdmctrl\bf00961eaa6649c9e07aab49dd7f0738\ipdmctrl.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 93184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiTVMSMusic\4089bf2cec6e1a1539076c5bd6d95ce7\ehiTVMSMusic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 61440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLiveWriter\4de43eb5ea803d03e734fe747eec8205\WindowsLiveWriter.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 80896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\f7a27d81eb9342b58be88203da8a6001\WindowsLive.Writer.Passport.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 17920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\tosSetRegistry\0ba7c5d4a83fb108df34580d456069a6\tosSetRegistry.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 18944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\tosKillIndicator\e419045742aa8accbf3ac6d0ea0f7c43\tosKillIndicator.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 37888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\df6e2f050af3e7a7676650240ef9d7e5\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\e66fcffbc602b284e20b6c49f4ac64b6\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 94208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\2463cb2600fc129e38f67974f3553368\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 47104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\bef92fc6725738f2a261600dab88cd66\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:15 . 2012-02-15 20:15 39424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\dcdbd6714f689d7be2a15fe8ed1bc095\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 17920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\7834abeef71f9188bb9d9253d8f807ab\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 19968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\ef668f1802501935d634458ef637f5e7\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.WriteDiagProgress.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\a66c7d26f61bb8e12960441a77159102\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPack.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 23040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\61a8d567fe6450b5b77584b0044a6979\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagRootcause.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 25088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\52785c0dca46f1e08b5cf9299fba9ae0\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.GetDiagInput.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 27136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\183073b14873e3b18951879ae4a8b425\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagReport.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 55296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\824d2cc6a8193a2458ce90e579c8b8f5\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:56 . 2012-02-13 19:56 28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cd2766ef74cee07c420507db80aed932\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 51712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b63cd78bf6dd3e9df6dd1b3b8e550c03\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a290ea7a45914e4466803b05cdd1153c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 60928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9cd2ba0393b01eabb090905becda3d1c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 58368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\625efeb26f5791302a0777b08feeae18\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\575b16551b3f249ece630ba7a349b70b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:56 . 2012-02-13 19:56 28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\560af98e8232dfaa8f745112ed6b8be1\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 43008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\207589160a3dd1da72d4237f9cbf72e6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 66560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0c7d30a3d4b7a03d5d150b40befb02fa\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 83896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 41408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 63408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 77752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 23976 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 62392 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 32688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 35256 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 24496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 41408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-01-22 04:30 . 2012-03-15 03:07 5390 c:\windows\system32\wdi\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001_UserData.bin
+ 2012-03-16 16:50 . 2012-03-16 16:50 9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{43BDB062-1566-4105-8E55-D6755C23417C}_48.bin
+ 2012-03-16 16:50 . 2012-03-16 16:50 4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{43BDB062-1566-4105-8E55-D6755C23417C}_32.bin
+ 2012-03-16 16:50 . 2012-03-16 16:50 2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{43BDB062-1566-4105-8E55-D6755C23417C}_24.bin
+ 2012-03-15 00:07 . 2012-03-15 00:07 9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{211BD30C-677E-413B-AF72-14671BCFBFFD}_48.bin
+ 2012-03-15 00:07 . 2012-03-15 00:07 4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{211BD30C-677E-413B-AF72-14671BCFBFFD}_32.bin
+ 2012-03-15 00:07 . 2012-03-15 00:07 2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{211BD30C-677E-413B-AF72-14671BCFBFFD}_24.bin
+ 2012-02-09 21:34 . 2012-02-09 21:34 9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{1EF70A13-5A06-424B-9CF0-39851F1840ED}_48.bin
+ 2012-02-09 21:34 . 2012-02-09 21:34 4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{1EF70A13-5A06-424B-9CF0-39851F1840ED}_32.bin
+ 2012-02-09 21:34 . 2012-02-09 21:34 2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{1EF70A13-5A06-424B-9CF0-39851F1840ED}_24.bin
+ 2012-02-15 22:56 . 2012-02-15 22:56 8192 c:\windows\system32\Microsoft\Protect\Recovery\Recovery.dat
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-03 02:03 4782 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SymVTcer.dat
- 2012-02-09 04:44 . 2012-02-09 04:44 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-03-18 22:26 . 2012-03-18 22:26 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 9216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Serializ#\6bafe185b3d23de57ec689035642fe43\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 9728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\592252ee904bd41f99cd1d19909b548c\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 05:35 314880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23 314880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:55 231936 c:\windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:38 231936 c:\windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 05:34 224768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15 690688 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:23 . 2011-12-16 07:52 690688 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 768848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 421200 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 421200 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll
+ 2012-02-21 19:27 . 2012-02-21 19:27 250016 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11f_Plugin.exe
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:34 716800 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:53 716800 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:47 176640 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:28 176640 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
- 2012-02-09 03:52 . 2012-02-09 04:06 262144 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2012-02-09 03:52 . 2012-03-18 17:43 262144 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-03-18 17:43 180224 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 137544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\atl100.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 395776 c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 395776 c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
+ 2012-01-29 03:34 . 2012-03-03 23:18 127798 c:\windows\system32\wdi\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S4.bin
+ 2012-01-22 08:04 . 2012-03-18 17:22 249190 c:\windows\system32\wdi\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S3.bin
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:43 237056 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:03 237056 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 136192 c:\windows\system32\sspicli.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 136192 c:\windows\system32\sspicli.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 340992 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 340992 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-03-15 03:09 624178 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
- 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-02-09 04:35 624178 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
- 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-02-09 04:35 106522 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-03-15 03:09 106522 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
- 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41 634880 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:23 . 2011-12-16 08:46 634880 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:00 818688 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:39 818688 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:30 248320 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 06:53 248320 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2012-03-15 00:04 416024 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-24 02:27 143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstrng.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-03-02 03:04 143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstrng.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-24 02:27 143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstor.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-02-25 20:18 143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstor.dat
+ 2012-01-12 03:30 . 2012-01-12 03:30 360624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e1c62x64.inf_amd64_neutral_031c675ccc199070\e1c62x64.sys
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-17 03:37 405624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\symnets.sys
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-08-16 06:51 451192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SymDS64.sys
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-24 01:50 738936 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\srtsp64.sys
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-17 03:17 190072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.sys
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-04 23:59 167048 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:49 152432 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:44 459232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cng.sys
+ 2012-03-12 22:34 . 2012-03-12 22:34 254900 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\FORMS\FRMDATA64.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2012-03-18 22:18 385332 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2012-01-25 02:20 . 2012-03-15 03:04 999252 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001-12288.dat
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 598784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 518400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 957200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 236880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 236880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 397208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 133544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 201648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 163744 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 141688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 341392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 139672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 171384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 465304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 357272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-04-29 03:27 . 2011-04-29 03:27 826880 c:\windows\Installer\4040c2f.msp
- 2012-01-27 14:27 . 2012-01-27 14:27 571232 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2012-02-13 12:48 . 2012-02-13 12:48 571232 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 415584 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 415584 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 303456 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 303456 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 571232 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 571232 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 326496 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 326496 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 469856 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\inficon.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 469856 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\inficon.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 178528 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\grvicons.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 178528 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\grvicons.exe
+ 2010-02-13 13:25 . 2010-02-13 13:25 180096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109E60090400100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FPLACE.DLL
+ 2010-12-21 11:54 . 2010-12-21 11:54 731520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.6029\VPREVIEW.EXE
+ 2010-01-10 04:41 . 2010-01-10 04:41 166792 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\TWCUTCHR.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:20 . 2010-03-01 12:20 691088 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SOA.DLL
+ 2010-03-25 17:23 . 2010-03-25 17:23 290672 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SHAREPOINTPROVIDER.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:20 . 2010-02-28 09:20 607632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SELFCERT.EXE
+ 2010-03-01 12:02 . 2010-03-01 12:02 909696 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PTXT9.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:35 . 2010-02-28 09:35 170368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PRTF9.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:27 . 2010-02-28 09:27 368504 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OISGRAPH.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:27 . 2010-02-28 09:27 299368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OIS.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 09:17 . 2010-02-28 09:17 513912 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OFFXML.DLL
+ 2010-03-11 04:51 . 2010-03-11 04:51 571320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ODEPLOY.EXE
+ 2010-01-10 04:30 . 2010-01-10 04:30 231816 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OARPMANY.EXE
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 320352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSPROOF6.DLL
+ 2010-03-25 03:30 . 2010-03-25 03:30 473952 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOICONS.EXE
+ 2010-03-06 12:59 . 2010-03-06 12:59 687968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSODCW.DLL
+ 2010-01-11 02:47 . 2010-01-11 02:47 436112 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCFU.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:17 . 2010-03-01 12:17 221048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCF.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 530824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7TK.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 977320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7.DLL
+ 2010-03-25 03:29 . 2010-03-25 03:29 571232 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MISC.EXE
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 427904 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBITOOL.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 169856 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBITOIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 07:55 . 2010-03-13 07:55 665472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIRTMR.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 07:55 . 2010-03-13 07:55 956288 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIOBDR.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 956288 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIOBDA.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 567168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBICLNT.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 07:55 . 2010-03-13 07:55 567168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBICLNR.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 21:54 . 2010-03-13 21:54 613760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBICLI.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 07:55 . 2010-03-13 07:55 513920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIBDCR.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 513920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIBDCA.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 03:30 . 2010-03-30 03:30 235912 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IPOLK.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:42 . 2010-03-23 03:42 234880 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IETAG.DLL
+ 2010-02-04 11:37 . 2010-02-04 11:37 157024 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FLTLDR.EXE
+ 2010-02-25 18:07 . 2010-02-25 18:07 518984 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXPSRV.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 18:41 . 2010-03-23 18:41 138104 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXP_PDF.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 04:36 . 2010-03-23 04:36 154496 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EMABLT32.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:17 . 2010-02-28 09:17 629664 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\DWTRIG20.EXE
+ 2010-03-01 12:17 . 2010-03-01 12:17 531800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\CDLMSO.DLL
+ 2010-03-11 02:53 . 2010-03-11 02:53 116632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\BUSDATAR.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 116632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\BUSDATA.DLL
+ 2010-01-19 04:02 . 2010-01-19 04:02 142776 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASLTS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 502168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEXBE.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:18 . 2010-03-01 12:18 318368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEWSS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 297360 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACETXT.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 691616 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEREP.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 451480 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACER3X.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 536992 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEOLEDB.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 03:50 . 2010-03-23 03:50 342960  c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODBC.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 898456 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEEXCL.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 442272 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEEXCH.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 744888 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEDAO.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 13:23 . 2010-02-28 13:23 210304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCWIZ.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 13:23 . 2010-02-28 13:23 123784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCOLK.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 744888 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACACEDAO.DLL
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 336896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\d05858dd730eef93a5e4a3cc88dd4ec3\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 231424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationTypes\b2a2a1fb4e1313088250b334b3af2a15\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 122368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationProvider\89414bab411eb27c7c181df81b4d36a5\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 645120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClient\cd55f47d44c3695862bc047b8e86fcd3\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 528896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Linq\910d557d55f4fc7bb51ace0546bd3c50\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Inpu#\dcb9e1eaa1491094f79c3288b8c78830\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 903168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Transactions\922f3f17f5112441e77f9d3d56d5b753\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 281088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceProce#\73874670b92afbde73b23e8a1200eede\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 517120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\909c8d76773648809478644ac50a21eb\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 108032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\26db69101f5bcf148fd962f00c0e78dd\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 946688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Security\878946615037b9d5f09916c598420dc1\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 376832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\73cc698ccc98e37f53cdbff3687a921c\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 987648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\b73b4f0282ef46505b3e59702ded433b\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 176640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Numerics\8064e773b9addf027658899e27e94c7b\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 933376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Net\a46d5472536da900435885b28a19eda8\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 781824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Messaging\ae0089b9135614de304ebe288fa6fca8\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 521728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management.I#\3ad050d3f47352421e05b7707ddd3524\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 531456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IO.Log\87efa405cd384d2c47380467fcd7ea86\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 290816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityMode#\50ccc897ad714e66f750ca1e51e0ffde\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 348672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\7b06b84cb3b99a3ab22adb2a3f6376e6\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 512000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Dynamic\cbc3e5d028dd347a294096f068a053d4\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 632832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\1ae0a8a9eb92ccaf900f5911740b2c3c\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:44 . 2012-02-25 21:44 141824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Device\9edded64312f5cbae54a093eca246aaa\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 176128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.DataSet#\db296a100034c7dee5f80219f0542df7\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 181760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuratio#\0f771cbf8b32ae1618f4cd4266337b3c\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 255488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\501ad39b1ef6f43e8dc92a4efa7c35ea\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 865792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn\f8c6e4854178bb4d928c8aec1c04648d\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 560640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.D#\3503e3c2a87db97b720c0ed8a5d59f61\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:37 . 2012-02-25 21:37 432128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMSvcHost\30cf4fc2c247cf490879f5436c63017c\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 185344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMDiagnostics\b4f75962376771b6b6d39279d780abba\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 428032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\eaca48940ac6976d39d5de4d5b42fed6\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 802304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\bdb41ce9ab6d561ddb8107255daaee30\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 622592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\78310f7eef84b5f9ca4bf32798bd77f9\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 349184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\64b86aebea22fd357f22384757caed3f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 232448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e7a8c64f8cd9a46c555bd160a72dd877\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 864256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d6a78fca145941e7b30ef2f9438986e7\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 169984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c45a27e16f1710fbb5f9a1998d91ffc0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 475136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b1e9a84a2436a463c35ded871dca6419\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 247808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8cc272eda49bc1202de40a2691882fcc\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 992256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4c1b69eea40a1af64f8c4f833e367864\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 422400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\480ae0610a44148c6532d3d134f9956f\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 600064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\16bf3be602620d349b25e6c2d08199a3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 199680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\8d3f8f9a871b8ae65cfcba1ad30e66df\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 408064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\71beb059674908e9e090e9def25dcc9f\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 432128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\4d19c61aec2865efe1785fff3577466e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 993280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\113a4f070ece23d8ea4650d8601eff05\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:37 . 2012-02-25 21:37 279552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\CustomMarshalers\f6b9abf9cd43524102ad9be82b7136d0\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 253952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\d5a18f2355101b19f23ff2f31d1d1e17\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 196096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\9562374f940f41cdc64d88268d543f0b\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 484352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\641eec5b274fe3972d02892607f9b650\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 393216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\295b3156b838ca161a64a5456522438b\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 189440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\0b68854406b775365c6d91e87813c2dc\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 649728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\5e3cf00b80c0aecd8392f1702d2d0f28\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 221696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\bf0b3689dd5e261097f2feb2ed0103e8\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 369664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\d3d9c582c7cd77f17fd93167dc462242\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 736768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\c1127f26363bea39c40707b9ddb6bbb9\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\7b17528dffe47d9b17be6086a575a516\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 762880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\533deafc53346179cd118acc874752a3\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 145408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\3ce3d5b8126cda36b3dbd3535f249890\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 657408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\965e2749489298cc85387f44f76a40f2\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 626176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\f5333e6e06a2d476f93b0880c5e7fd14\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 395264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\1bff2d3e952c2160ba0c790d2342a601\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 413696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\e6cb98078120266f5310adf0f45aa7df\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 229888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\22dadf930ad449894633480562d6c913\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 236032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\d0d8c27be9116224e42260292e21cad5\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 787456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\d0d8c27be9116224e42260292e21cad5\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 377856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\cbb6e9a9b075d9f6fa303e3eef4c0ffd\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 913920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\e25cc7918b583b3beffcad52920eae29\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 470528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\a3be39ae9813098aa81430dd507d22ca\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 112640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\4975f93d2055b33bd7a91d6f05628e2a\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 134656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\42d3d301d2adef24edeb3b775fbe3a4b\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 982528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\bab886a18699bab842769c5ce486c332\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 148480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\e844f0d4cf703c2e97515ed020331b76\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 693760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\a92c1bd4d32fbbc54134fc40d2f97389\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\9b418b211d6207feafcdc27027d26036\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 617984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\a4cfba8e3500f8387fe5924b940983be\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 411136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\520d0ed9f48c121fbe79bda6fc176b74\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 317952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\98ec8a39382e6eee39845bd4759ecf04\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 143360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\3b905cdec5960d51e5bdc7030b005c09\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 309760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\94d89db071d382d9ba0bc6381669b85f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 595968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\8b8a5c194aacfb2102d4e26b75a84e03\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 387072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\443c3fae1f6f0588a542ddc1c02c1be1\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 755712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\273034086c19b92034c9f2896724ac33\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 210432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c94b450a8c2f30439acc69a8823270df\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 177152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b94c2546c9b77c35862bd320a5abcc51\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 708096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8cca403e28dad090bf77a84cf876586e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4a71330988e21161159809690e690cc3\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 364544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\20da1f81376916a4f394f3c0781688d4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 738304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1917917be6c570244e250b28a9cb819f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 303104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\cdd04b14b9dd6ced2e2572a044c3c57e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 418816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\5958d9610eb58adb2b62153492a7c27e\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 312320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\a20565ade56aea2b01a4592f2ab463e5\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 676864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\95cfdcbdfb6d57ce5e0c83213b09f33b\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 730624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\4bd0eaf584e726f65327c4c11b34e25f\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 336384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\4941da3a0684bdbc1c66b33639c5d057\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\2423396dc719811ac84eea2d24b512a6\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 864768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\130945facd911d3fb233e80a1d3081a8\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\e3e1fd8ccf76e9eb0147484fb8dd773a\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 468992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WsatConfig\600f8ca5fcc54f10623903952fcc10ac\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 329216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\ddb96c334583dc79463edcb14ae16c99\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 653312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClient\152b577b846875cb3ac5e2097451daf0\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 304128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\TaskScheduler\fb5fce5cf09733b71a796d1da399f07a\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 529920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml.Linq\bc3bbe78635aeacaeea3b310ea5ff002\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 187392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Routing\894b696a87ad47b5e18ac89954813a94\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 261120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.RegularE#\ed681c0aefa909f528d50d0d7f87b799\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 449024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity\a6885ee42ea49eb80f1bd18a5252684d\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 398848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity.D#\88ffeea88ac9ce23de0c5a27a95e773a\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 753664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\7a311c3305dbbd5cfa2613997608a4ae\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 204800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Abstract#\e5069f3c90b4413dd2f3dc226c80bc68\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 921600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Transactions\caa6d0e3ec056ab964616da777c2fcb1\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 295424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceProce#\872d9ab7e9259b407668c38b6112499e\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:08 . 2012-02-15 20:08 928768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Security\ffc67ee81b75ac04dfc1fee6a7fef8c5\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 396288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\bc8c5bdae37a113b2274279ceb94d6d8\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 916480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Net\e238ca4ca02f9309283c98e1a4235bbd\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 783360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Messaging\9880905a6fde778e564adf54b2afbaa5\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 534016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.I#\c340633057ed6b9ffcf2214cb348a1fa\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 569856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IO.Log\c24a84d54ad05618cf6cab545c31b06b\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 294400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityMode#\2ba95581264a766410a6dbbe767c5ed8\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 446464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\dbd535c6b73a9d9ffab8b91124ea7dda\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 288768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing.Desi#\f1fd4593259aaf5fd2b2e9a7aed2d8cb\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 649728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\3c2c8f083f34a3c75e0aa17ef9ac4127\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 629760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\be6635364f1af379afff83dd877a4e03\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 194560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.DataSet#\027959159200e828ccfddaef5f01b3a9\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 192000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuratio#\e71e38d2ca2cd291467d890336f45931\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 132096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ComponentMod#\8c954be3f8d070b1364844741ff4b4b1\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 889344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn\bd9159951d0caa9bf5c90c44fc96661b\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 525824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMSvcHost\8bfc7a328911ae69686576bd24f4f771\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 349184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMDiagnostics\823bd996cb5aefd6c2b2fa7e19e0ef40\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 317440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\cc864feeea3e918e3d9790b301bb2004\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 620544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\ab440c134c4d619f82ba6eab569c8fed\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 463360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\0e79d12dc8bede29dc337dba8d803bfa\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 282624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\0e6121dbd31ce6b51354b38075dc9007\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 855040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napsnap\9c808282a0cfdc5bafcb43e1778d97d6\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 162816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napinit\616ce317134d4225fc7eec80f9351855\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 184320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MSBuild\a4b5d98bf175a3f10c47f223195c34b0\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 417792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCFxCommon\b94e1c9115d8e37e734b27b48f54d236\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 681984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\04532b2b5174ca249e01a8b21d0ba6fd\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 122368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\5cd854d075caf8b50de3c803b4303e03\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPack.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 105984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Vsa\cb1c199305d00b2424e707311eb9dcfd\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 232448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fca70da8b68b57ebda013ac93e1ef27b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 215040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f7b139d6f2a71a3f57311265af1c7f28\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 215040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f7776761bc98c5702db03eebd836edc8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 226304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f62ed823b57ba0be5d7fb3a6641c81b7\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 270336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f226991c272aa639a4cf910ced1265f7\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:55 . 2012-02-13 19:55 956416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\decc2b5bc04141ba4044a81ae2245ba9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 390656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d94da1a53d099635a79bc3b91f566629\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 773120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c13e9f25f1ffd561653449e5a2580591\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:55 . 2012-02-13 19:55 773120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\bab8b770342bef1373dd65a6cd97ae95\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 495616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b45b8ce21d0fd161749b2de5bc7df56e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 499200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\adeb865c6a363c192613da3b48caf089\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 202752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8c8d9b3a05d2b948d5eec7400d6f6984\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 225280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8111d13a5cf21e462714ac6bc231b703\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 495616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\75efd918615705fa0081fcf2d76f8ff5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 446464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\66a2899e82080dd11b52d55673961f01\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:55 . 2012-02-13 19:55 226304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\65c3b9746c2c5c232e034ac1cac13c41\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 956416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5d5f9b6272e24579f25243fbe7304f45\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\574880643a98806e32ef8bf5b10b08de\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 270336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4f620ee9d112236cfa851da8001b3b87\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 124928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2edc1cfc9afb0efd85c6828ee726b1e7\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1fbaae87180f39554449ca938b5be559\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 305664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0dd84fcddeb70fd96d678129f9a59566\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 124928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0025e24f141a97c92e7b08fcce4d8074\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 584192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\b2438f632ab1dcbb1cb91c5a1226aaf1\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 999936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\d7f5b39fba028d2f9e2b3a772845a2a6\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 416768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\99bb7896ddbe74236efaa97733c63cbc\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 713216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\71542ecf96342dc1464fe471852be89a\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 237056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\0bafa5e2dc431bb12108395cf2e18773\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 253952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\ac0e6858100690fc61b873d44c5f0bf2\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 244224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\6e8aa5c367e6a5c52c242e63cacd6b4a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 169472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.In#\e6772155e73f07f9d3ced37eaff7b860\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:13 . 2012-02-16 00:13 380416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\f8deee925f2b296fc6daaade77763959\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 522240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\ddd2f252bea1cce14bb498257992635a\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:13 . 2012-02-16 00:13 164864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\cf9be66d53dddbf49b75cead76ef3cea\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 370176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\55172dec8f1353d1a8d9cdc4c0b9fac0\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 965632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\5495e7eca3dac7eee473e30a3611f178\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 312320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\35ce662c1368782ede0852134106ea43\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 798720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Managemen#\505549b05e5c3ceccd26ad9c398381e8\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 675840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.BusinessD#\80d5bbf1dabb76d3ba60443e16466850\Microsoft.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:50 . 2012-02-13 12:50 675840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.BusinessD#\1c317bca8a44c6d7d0b6c7b3cdd16d53\Microsoft.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 244736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\f356844d3667b88d03bde2ae524659b6\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 198656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\86f7fa65013864ae7da2fba058199dae\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 294912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Con#\c467a4d9eeda620e3e7602a9ecf9ae76\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 380928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Mcx2Dvcs\304068df803748d7743a6a4dc344915f\Mcx2Dvcs.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcupdate\fb79aad0c745ff7b45151bc58b4dc8e9\mcupdate.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 533504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstoredb\4a29229fecf805779bee25b756d78a0d\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 549376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcplayerinterop\8affc4346a86b80727282966ce58662b\mcplayerinterop.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 696320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcGlidHostObj\756a74d6b322877662a0f6da4bc7d8e6\mcGlidHostObj.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 156672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MCESidebarCtrl\2ce02776e0f2f1770f4bb77e1f6d7472\MCESidebarCtrl.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 659456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\EventViewer\956ca0e08e881df7f16f7d6d1381f71d\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 969216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehRecObj\307ca4b67db79b05b4781634ea8ec0d7\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 389120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtHost\5f53457f49927ecf00156d20466cc5a6\ehExtHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 313856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehCIR\b49168b11f5f60ddafed2ab1fdd4540f\ehCIR.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 640000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ComSvcConfig\f2808fb3389d3e28e2b0223dcd654e02\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:31 . 2012-02-15 20:31 971264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\BDATunePIA\45af2aab82a69a1a6fe0f7cef4024673\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 321024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\105e77fbca8c5bb29988f3847b0d599f\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 634368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLiveLocal.Wr#\86432cfe2c104106b37e8af1e283ca8e\WindowsLiveLocal.WriterPlugin.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 326144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\fded83fc83794493d07f56fb49acde7d\WindowsLive.Writer.SpellChecker.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 122368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\d12d613d70e9778063b276448c47de0d\WindowsLive.Writer.Extensibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 780800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\c4c5d9e2165868bc217972a37a0e617c\WindowsLive.Writer.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 146432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\aaca4ce23adcde26a349a89246f99e20\WindowsLive.Writer.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 328192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\911098634599aa7b968e759c319393ee\WindowsLive.Writer.Mshtml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 871424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7f3a87d5342902e6a5e8b85a3bfb0005\WindowsLive.Writer.BlogClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 174080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7eabda61aa46dda442963bf459e88634\WindowsLive.Writer.BrowserControl.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 119296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7e3f18b8845cfe472d40b718e0dae6bf\WindowsLive.Writer.FileDestinations.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 156672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\56f21dc452c0a1723b1e327c4e214ef2\WindowsLive.Writer.HtmlParser.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 101376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\49c81e82d64145f6f5e78c48afdfe566\WindowsLive.Writer.Api.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 891392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\3804717be266ac7219242dd4d5eebb66\WindowsLive.Writer.HtmlEditor.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 665600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\00644758e9f12fcb15288fc1e19f149a\WindowsLive.Writer.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 222720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Client\762b8138e6e24aeb7ab2646b95fd7b03\WindowsLive.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 240128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\af6e0dd358a5edc094dca9e7957f1038\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 452096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\d0972fea9e965a565c3cff76982709db\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 438784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\tosSettings\bc9c3009b1a231c616d5f8145b66e495\tosSettings.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 595968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\tosIndicator\fe8dbe8b13f3ba314498f78dea3c825d\tosIndicator.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 245248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TaskScheduler\ff345d3a2aaafb8a960c3d400e3c11a9\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 401408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\fa1161af51ab42a61bfac9d02d469a06\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\43e0731fbb58632563909f1fa5dfe063\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 202240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\84ee5a23a20b65773686657254ea9831\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 860160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\95f94674ddc4b1224df94bd7ae19c9ef\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 328192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\4c569a365154300e49ab3450f74c2618\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 301568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\fb21c5770bc64fc4105787238842f70d\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\785e2ad4125cef423bc367b37fabb71c\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\685fb72f0189330eda1d62176fb38996\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 627200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\9e8dfbd1334d30a08ce1f2df29ca9aff\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\075d9c27aa02085fef8983b5f5f85834\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 680448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\dc4a4350f8c0c0919b5fb78f0c44291b\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:15 . 2012-02-15 20:15 310784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\adb2fc93e7a4462eb399442c678be681\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 771584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\a1c4a635721f85bef0ea4194b888b871\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 624128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\2273d6ab12c9ae0d52842a84d586b8df\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 593408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Messaging\a717cdb44ec0d3238c621efa420a9956\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 330240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\b5930434d0d624701114e014513c9041\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 381440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\7651951311f9d134e6bc08be7dc9ddc7\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\8b0dc9405f292a93ddd52eb76bb88169\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 280064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\3fccda0d4dd150a217c2798e39e97a48\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 628224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\3fccda0d4dd150a217c2798e39e97a48\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 208384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\a09d397c3a4eb60b04a0628cc187ce34\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 455680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\eebb837dbb8e5781e448c72eeda27983\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 888320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\344d3289061b28a0f7fb19229f45bb9c\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 462336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\6a6642467bcccf0345c5e9139e7fd9ae\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 763392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\c1cf8e31da405f07780fa7b0f28cc650\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\71400a36c8621388031e00075f2fc8e9\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:13 . 2012-02-15 20:13 971264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\e620323cacb5b6bfd93fd28d263440e4\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\47e25ae9163f4624a66f99ede0ea98fe\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 633344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\05c4011ad0068d0af722b4b52677d915\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 366080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\17b78ffee2144cf38f024e73b131158d\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\281b67b96a2dd473dad4d222da0ca514\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 539648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\fbcb09488417e40b6f7f7737f737bbfd\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 226816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\dbd1929fa377b354903e37469838d9a1\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 368128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\74fcc0f56435d0396f9524cd4293d3e5\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 258048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\4ff6c887092d4db687441d71e2c812ff\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 723456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napsnap\62531ec9534c96e83de2bbd4edfd07e8\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 117760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napinit\bb49eea48fd5f546afc6d5be634d3cb9\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 133632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\4ac4095081957a001a6174c0b9f7f195\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 287232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCFxCommon\bd5a72adac7a95585984d5bcce994b71\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 531968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\928fb6b2401fffd8cc993578c3a04acd\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 285184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f8ae93a99dcc6388370493e488730089\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 161280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e0a892278a97715da05755bd3bbb032e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 617472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\dabddeb1ae3791305880141fa81aff30\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 196608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ad31a4e926c00a222f1a162be65da58a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 303104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\aa529209bf2dadbe33c1ff6f4a5858fb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 650752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9949ca42861385d6f9ed0057faa58027\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 145920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\942f0fd2bb7e5550fb5c82e3eb7a76cd\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 161792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\742818956c6a4771604505c156ad6ae9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 363008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\73a385d0a8e76c44988c813a93d626b3\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 337408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4c35ceb202b57cc378d54edd4dab79be\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 179200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4bb3b51150cca95c76ef357c3d9bf11e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 215040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1b98c6bd77315aab522a9b196a69f88b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 133120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0e6685fa21a5e598c0ebdee764af7a7f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 134144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0253ef9d5d0aec9f51da7f72af61687f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 386560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\481b6ebea3e357f29a4ec0e8193d36d3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 515584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\eda566c4dc6595779c3c9dfc359575ed\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 167424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\df4f6b6f33d84b7f438c3f3b66f0336d\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 729088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\951235283ff1d4a91ffaa92ea8693249\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 786432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\5f7928a2ffe462f16e25f03be01966e9\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 291328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\2015eca4346e34310e958089b22a9c62\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\e70e2c0f00d80635280c793a86229356\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 167424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\c5a151bc1d62ec710b442a5083da1add\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 816128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\6531aa67b8b0ca0eaad746230ec45a8d\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 854528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\3aec0c10ffbca5a3b7aacb2b7c13467f\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 561664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Managemen#\6386ef67ed70f53fe6424246d256190d\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 175104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\c8e128b5e6ceee852cb1f8c165c2177e\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 144384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\9795da40a8ee0bc54e91792de7422152\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 839680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\be7ad749a064283deab76fad38bf2930\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 222720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\f42105699650a206e2ae439ac54ad40a\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 364032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcstoredb\886a8c3d4f00567df779318fea56f28a\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 553472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EventViewer\58ea1059f397ccd13d6a8d94d7be7830\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 693248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehRecObj\9d5219961228fb5236c843ea75c69d39\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 254464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehExtHost32\6a07aa6df4d45d1485b6a2749647a3aa\ehExtHost32.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 410112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\39ab6b73bdbaac85b90cc561761916f7\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 621568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\BDATunePIA\d89086a63a9d85aa9d719d7088e5ae69\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 363936 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 193472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 153008 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 427904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 427904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 169856 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.Intl\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.Intl.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 169856 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.Intl\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Tools.Intl.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 567168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 567168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 116632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.BusinessData\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.BusinessData.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 116632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.BusinessData\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.BusinessData.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 513920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.SharePoint.BusinessData.Administration.Client\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.SharePoint.BusinessData.Administration.Client.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 513920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.SharePoint.BusinessData.Administration.Client\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.SharePoint.BusinessData.Administration.Client.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 960384 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Office.BusinessData\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\microsoft.office.businessdata.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:39 1127424 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:57 1127424 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:57 1103360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:40 1103360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 4368720 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100u.dll
- 2010-03-18 17:15 . 2010-03-18 17:15 4368720 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:39 . 2011-01-07 22:39 4342600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc100.dll
+ 2011-11-23 03:02 . 2012-02-21 19:27 8527008 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 03:04 1798656 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 02:52 1792000 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:32 1792000 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 03:10 9705472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-03 22:46 9705472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-03-18 17:43 3981312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-03-18 17:43 6406144 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:44 1390080 c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:04 1390080 c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:46 1345536 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:04 1345536 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2012-02-09 03:55 . 2011-11-17 06:35 1447936 c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
- 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24 1447936 c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:11 2308096 c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 06:59 2144256 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
- 2012-01-23 01:17 . 2011-11-04 01:36 2144256 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2010-10-20 19:42 . 2010-10-20 19:42 1604456 c:\windows\system32\FM20.DLL
+ 2012-02-09 05:44 . 2011-11-24 02:23 1092728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SymEFA64.sys
- 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2012-02-09 03:52 7185859 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\tokens.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2012-03-15 03:07 7185859 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\tokens.dat
+ 2011-11-23 03:10 . 2012-03-18 22:18 5506688 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2012-02-08 00:29 . 2012-03-13 21:07 6605552 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-18-16384.dat
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 4970768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 1455376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 1515792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-11-22 06:57 . 2011-11-22 06:57 9793280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:27 . 2011-10-31 23:15 3190784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.dll
- 2012-01-22 18:18 . 2011-05-04 22:31 3190784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 5201168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 1143568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:31 . 2011-11-22 05:31 6727424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
- 2012-01-22 18:18 . 2011-05-04 22:32 3190784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:27 . 2011-10-31 23:16 3190784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1368920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1368920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 6097256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 6097256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1354584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1354584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 6428520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 6428520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 3116376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 3116376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 3824480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 3824480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 4970768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 2975064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 2975064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:06 . 2012-01-25 14:06 3788128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 3788128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 5201168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2012-01-25 14:05 . 2012-01-25 14:05 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:15 . 2012-02-25 20:15 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-04-29 03:27 . 2011-04-29 03:27 4032512 c:\windows\Installer\4040b00.msp
+ 2011-04-29 03:27 . 2011-04-29 03:27 2925056 c:\windows\Installer\4040ae1.msp
+ 2012-03-01 05:54 . 2012-03-01 05:54 3448320 c:\windows\Installer\3a0c5.msp
+ 2011-10-26 23:36 . 2011-10-26 23:36 2829312 c:\windows\Installer\330c8c.msp
+ 2011-11-19 02:07 . 2011-11-19 02:07 8598528 c:\windows\Installer\330c7c.msp
+ 2012-01-25 08:33 . 2012-01-25 08:33 3444224 c:\windows\Installer\330c66.msp
+ 2012-01-05 13:16 . 2012-01-05 13:16 9945088 c:\windows\Installer\330c50.msp
+ 2011-01-08 03:10 . 2011-01-08 03:10 3991040 c:\windows\Installer\12033d04.msp
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 1479520 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 1479520 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 1858400 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 1858400  c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 3792736 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 3792736 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-01-27 14:31 1449312 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2012-01-25 18:42 . 2012-03-15 00:08 1449312 c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-02-18 04:56 . 2010-02-18 04:56 1199008 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\WKCONV.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 10:08 . 2010-02-28 10:08 1549152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\UMOUTLOOKADDIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 12:08 . 2010-03-01 12:08 3911576 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\STSLIST.DLL
+ 2010-03-11 04:51 . 2010-03-11 04:51 1377656 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SETUP.EXE
+ 2010-03-11 04:51 . 2010-03-11 04:51 7378792 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OSETUP.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 15:35 . 2010-03-30 15:35 1583472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONFILTER.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:27 . 2010-02-28 09:27 1530224 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OISAPP.DLL
+ 2010-01-10 04:24 . 2010-01-10 04:24 4965752 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OIMG.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:28 . 2010-02-28 09:28 9832832 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OFFOWC.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 6630320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7MODELS0011.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 2460592 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7LEXICONS0011.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 7851440 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7DATA0011.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:21 . 2010-02-28 09:21 1045352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSTORDB.EXE
+ 2010-03-30 04:52 . 2010-03-30 04:52 1111960 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7TKJP.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 09:21 . 2010-02-28 09:21 1039208 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MEDCAT.DLL
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 1689472 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBISYNC.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 15:43 . 2010-03-30 15:43 9063792 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IPEDITOR.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 15:43 . 2010-03-30 15:43 2578288 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\INFOPATH.EXE
+ 2010-03-25 04:38 . 2010-03-25 04:38 1371528 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\GROOVEMN.EXE
+ 2010-03-13 05:35 . 2010-03-13 05:35 6437760 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\GRAPH.EXE
+ 2010-03-01 12:08 . 2010-03-01 12:08 2536296 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\GFX.DLL
+ 2010-02-21 00:20 . 2010-02-21 00:20 1603944 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FM20.DLL
+ 2010-01-19 04:02 . 2010-01-19 04:02 2242968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASSAPIFE.DLL
+ 2010-01-19 04:02 . 2010-01-19 04:02 1667960 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASMAIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 3050912 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEWDAT.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 1013160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEES.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 17:55 . 2010-03-23 17:55 3212680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACECORE.DLL
+ 2010-03-25 03:30 . 2010-03-25 03:30 1449312 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCICONS.EXE
+ 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 1857400 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCESS.DLL
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 5237248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsBase\02198c29552545c7d7e7a95ab39488e5\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 1430016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClients#\d1d48cd30cd275b06fad70778798cae7\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 7037952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml\ecdcf3d1d7bc90546464d70a4bee843d\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 2449408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xaml\3a9670f473f8f9291ca256d9a15fc281\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 5627904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Form#\455d5edfdc989057a8fea7bc88a02ef6\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 2236416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Services\bd044dc068adc34e430faa820e5c5e44\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 2735616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Speech\561e5a115d6d7ade93236df74d61af84\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 1918976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\4606cac0ba2d406b4ddefca21a3db1eb\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 1579008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\28b5d075cf252a24a6b007ff5941dce1\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 3412992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\1a361129f93a8190d8797b7c680baecc\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 1348096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Dura#\2c57eff357f1bc56d0367f04adcf6d76\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 1467392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Printing\7668fa73a73410f2e00d341a8684e28a\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management\2280764a011295483642b17fe5d2b1f7\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 1416192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityModel\a77730a57cc54142f1ecbb1e85060e5f\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 1098752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\7b06b84cb3b99a3ab22adb2a3f6376e6\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 2290176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Drawing\5b5fe518d1a632afaae9f24dd18cee2f\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 1217024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\60390cb3abc6f1d85a572c156d39fc02\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 1622528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\5eaf17b571cf9fb6f159a0c92d6244ab\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 2402816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Deployment\0ce1b3a9a0192c2cdb16d848e78e6688\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 8601600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data\ca4a0bde02b2eb73d2e9f22925719ecf\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 3390976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.SqlXml\657b967b5fd7819f273f5704197ce97e\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:44 . 2012-02-25 21:44 1799168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Service#\930a4b48234d358f2758f075be0684c5\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:44 . 2012-02-25 21:44 3386880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Linq\0ba3ab7e136a52fcba260ad7893ede32\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 1257472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuration\c24ce44b45c0e0c0961a9755f192eb3a\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 1007616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\5a66bc1859e864d87b81e31438a5f07d\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 5695488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities\f25d1dde40ef0128d9e5163d142bd2e2\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 5048832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.P#\26671ab09e54e0ecfd23012e32cb6383\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 2064896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.C#\e9f6686e336507594e33cad6ed7814cd\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:43 . 2012-02-25 21:43 4233216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\ReachFramework\9c49a7b6fb133a307e3804ca7ba35d16\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 2056192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationUI\68d02e44d8b1f23c21a116119fbb65d0\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 2317312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1903f5de0c7c33993c55319d4fc3062e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 1623040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\15b88fefd6d638f01856a68c14e2ab9b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:39 . 2012-02-25 21:39 1843200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\10bfd23b78a3492727e8b11e2fcbb990\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 1526784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\2d92f0cffe052f601c1bca1f52425fef\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 2034688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\eabe80d1d06765fae3868950454913db\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 1117696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\728cba3a58c2caba1b2405972825afe1\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 1070080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\7280f718952c94a73dcebf81c01c399f\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 1470464  c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\7001e4ad38400f1dfc700ebe59ca2228\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:45 . 2012-02-25 21:45 3313664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.JScript\0fbfc1087f7622c5b6b06f88fce1a45e\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 2009600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.CSharp\83f53b455553f5ad67e756f6762dc3b4\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 3858432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\ef8c44c3c8766f219f576faab54c8dc7\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 1063424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\0f5df23e9f268e9ff4c8033f9865a12a\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 9091584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\2c59490afc22def906d3ca96e1207ff9\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 5617664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\19e79fc0f95c93b0244c7b287e254871\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1782272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\ae31d46211440b11a9e66c3ba1a4e7ff\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 4545024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\d6c84e888c7f465844a8ae0e6470e05c\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 1885696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\b60e888b3b9e41d46dcbd34d9fae80d6\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 2012160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\90de8ba8101001c8845439cd5f9a76eb\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 1393152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\8c12f469cbd6b8d9718c64a4b2c96d47\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 1140736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\746651ce870c2f9cd43bc7246154f81a\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 2647040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\a14816d568ee8c7cc9f9923d979d682d\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1021952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\d6b9e13a40ed53cfc10e04c023c62a49\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1060864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\1141220aff69c63f638ab64e5b0186bc\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 1218560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\dfd9cbfccfadcf84406398a9d83ab4f4\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 1072640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\2a4589aeec877df58cbbcd633bc18fb6\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 1653248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\aa90407cafb9b4a0dc5e3fdff170fee9\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1172992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\6bd4a77663c0e708e0827be849906fdc\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1879040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\84d9ec8b14f9731797c51d31cae12d87\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 6815232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\4a1e0e4ec906686357466a5881de605e\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 2549760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\67ccf8c95fb30e4dcbe3f1eae1f72d00\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 1344000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\4b28434c73ac4229c7ae7c4f0598e25f\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 2517504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\f5cc7fbaadd22a9278512102cd30eb3a\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 7069696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\7292b3e639a6202cf7eaf1f7ed271249\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 4129792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\7bbd2b637fbe2a5b17a16cd4fcc3c3ca\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 3757568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\a479b22107e8fe08689d840a3a1a77e9\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:29 . 2012-02-25 21:29 1547264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\819fccf9934ef29a6078d4accbf9ea0c\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 2906624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\073c60e5566fdaab702636f1474233b0\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1640448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\7194eb8e3da784ae30566a64569314a4\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1139200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e0ea9e02e609e08602bed4392d0e08d7\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1838080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\9150a80d10ec86440aa59f6fe4b73f9d\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1172480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1ae1a98af2c7d3e68c7525bf1395fa61\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1085952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\fb09c8733a8ef9292079399b25d5d973\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1551872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\f076f22efecefa8375269c50167c0b9b\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:28 . 2012-02-25 21:28 1117696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\b9b9a72aa7927e9c9d193dc8c738e167\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 2452480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\8b1e797d9c7f5ef773c150e15b07a087\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 1616384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\a263b12a7f89cd41ef8ea216dcd1e854\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:08 . 2012-02-15 20:08 4962816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsBase\a6d9b6658c7778345cc60fe0d9bb6e64\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 1459712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClients#\dac9f71ca1332da2a359e2d07589b7e9\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:08 . 2012-02-15 20:08 6948864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml\e04d9231de2f5d2ababdb425df670e63\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 1818112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.WorkflowServ#\5571a92171f93c8a4806b9f1805f1c56\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:13 . 2012-02-15 20:13 2711040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Run#\3b2e60a9cfedffc4c850f1d0ef17e5e1\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:13 . 2012-02-15 20:13 5957632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Com#\809f0c7c2d0233f086f83b75f6aa9560\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:13 . 2012-02-15 20:13 3895296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Act#\f09110bd4c01129e8ef2e345e8b58920\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 2292224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Services\28c5f5bb725935286936596e3f5f4f38\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 3336704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Mobile\2b012fd0a270bdac848843047bb93312\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 3044352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\cf203792167bd243b057b8daf79e0d98\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 1155072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\7f261dc1eaa3e4e0b93c44678888dd44\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 2727936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Speech\a49bc70b640e21c9bcecbd8122203283\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 2312704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel#\8ef813ce3f85ea3b3f499d734ac8019e\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 3073536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\f99728bbb535157b904873158379dc67\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 1022976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\8b193e216f8cf8cd74d7f63cc3ebd2d9\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:10 . 2012-02-15 20:10 1463808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Printing\1194371f7bf016fa5f5db6a6003af63e\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 1472000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management\6860203a3f244d4c6b89ff38a9c9cadb\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 1444352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityModel\3fae8a8515a716f1fae4a64a7f2a4b05\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 1081344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\dbd535c6b73a9d9ffab8b91124ea7dda\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 2311168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing\6c52a4ed4a4d301b51cae24e0d0b28ac\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:10 . 2012-02-15 20:10 1640448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\cc26a70ca09b5e09736df4f2f4af045a\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 1230848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\48a91957a4b86c3bcebec68eb1471def\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 2444288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Deployment\6d33e51aa1dd1c4c8ac5bff1c7ad7b4b\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 8681472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data\bc98c6a47226c05d244f7ffb07b6d6bf\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:08 . 2012-02-15 20:08 3463680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.SqlXml\134d55401aae7ef73c10ad743774127f\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 2805760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Services\2dd10ff57a987aa347518b0abfcaf8b3\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:19 . 2012-02-16 00:19 1868288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\0177f6ff2b3faf1805b3ba63e0e20ad0\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 1506816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.OracleC#\7892bc65d0be332ab0d4f5dae01d2c3c\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 3480576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Linq\dd28d55dd94fb4d1e4dca6393e4b15a4\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 1080320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity.#\caf124d5431e8d8aba046e54a8b7dea5\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 21:53 . 2012-02-15 21:53 3315200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Core\9e59bc2c8cf98cd315468ca01f68663c\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:07 . 2012-02-15 20:07 1308160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuration\da9e586395168489e96323c7cbd635a3\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:10 . 2012-02-15 20:10 3116032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ReachFramework\c2b60ec84728f2a0b99f2113ed7eba37\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:10 . 2012-02-15 20:10 2109952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationUI\d5b793b7c0429d61e51fe917d1066df8\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 1884160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationBuildTa#\0618574a66f03040f765c43693bf58f6\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:17 . 2012-02-16 00:17 3601920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Narrator\24f9a2d494b01bcbc6919f60a278c715\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 2327552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCEx\8988116626390eae76ef9e492c0e2894\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 7970304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MIGUIControls\77c418992d39a8c1ce569194f9b1ff1e\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 1877504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\01e44613cae9d302e9f7e9f1579b87e0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 2131968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e05059a258a8b75d8981f29ecd9baf72\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 1598976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\11bd9381aca79215bc01b45a5e7bddce\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 5350912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\ecc930a57b339ba3d126b05b2d756a01\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 2176512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\8d5a4862d0e61fdd2e958fc989df3cca\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:16 . 2012-02-16 00:16 2105344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\713f3cf6037ed7047485c738934f9054\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 1131008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\09516cb547f50c165051c5512c0770d3\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 1093632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\e7f97698f7a2736f82338c28715c5c41\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 1875456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\c2179957856a8b2ea6ba9277020a120e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 1186304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\9f3ad07b330194258687722bae6cf8c8\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 2780672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.In#\a5d37e1db2acdeab23f4fd1a211486f9\Microsoft.Office.InfoPath.Client.Internal.Host.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 1793536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.In#\58fd295bce82bcf364b2137db57ee826\Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.SemiTrust.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:50 . 2012-02-13 12:50 4488704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\f79de706e4dd60d0fd4d1e5a3ac924a9\Microsoft.Office.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:50 . 2012-02-13 12:50 2206208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\85e158978e26769df894fe81b1364969\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 4488704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\6e0aeecde807f8453790baa1dec36cc1\Microsoft.Office.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:13 . 2012-02-16 00:13 2956800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\631f59e070170c76014dca43b4e47c63\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.RuntimeUi.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 19:54 . 2012-02-13 19:54 2956800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\565fa9800ccfe048cc353468f58b39d8\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.RuntimeUi.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:51 . 2012-02-13 12:51 6566400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\3de3a709ae5bf955fc51daeb2e308c4e\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:14 . 2012-02-16 00:14 6566400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\31ab5746a43867b15434dfc8525ce616\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:13 . 2012-02-16 00:13 2206208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\305400fac59f7d6747d1d307d07e05ba\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 1516544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\d7d03c116e282c198f398652dbddc074\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 8979456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\bf5f76b58c88f17410effc17059685a8\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 1142784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\b54d398a06452904630482f2f83d21dd\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 1170432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\5f69561da0086365718db46e1172d204\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 1508864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\5e550f8b6414d82551174d1dd0f8f15c\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Bml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 3213312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.JScript\551b383e39b9fedb84e25c9fc7d763ee\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 2365952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Ink\2ec15928bc76c2a6af54ad507c513cd4\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 2218496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\4ccd2dddff73b52cd77ecaed30075b09\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 2682880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\35cee0a531b3136b21b2c7e2ff56b5eb\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 2544640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\a22f83fa561173b77ee1215e0dfd7a76\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 1137152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\5cd9b4020f38edbdc2718884fe3e68f0\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 2801664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstore\0217b5f9a72020bee3d0291bbae125ff\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:01 . 2012-02-15 22:01 4088320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcepg\905166e37a4a5f45a7d1672fb756d96e\mcepg.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 2193408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\fc939bca583ec15bf49ab2e65d2cd24f\WindowsLive.Writer.CoreServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 1346560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\e471299fd6a1f0cea0af6017e6ea0d21\WindowsLive.Writer.Localization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 7025152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7a2cac2fc756bac5e6c18d9a4124dafb\WindowsLive.Writer.PostEditor.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:22 . 2012-02-15 20:22 1285632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\3b62656930ae253562ffec26dde0bab3\WindowsLive.Writer.ApplicationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 3347968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\47b9e7f070271ff50f988f75ea68fa3e\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 1047552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\c463ccf17b00f16ed8e60a6ba1cb46e5\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:13 . 2012-02-15 20:13 7967232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\faf4e8730ecbd07570111bb7c3b20565\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 5453312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\9866d1f6178e1cde25642f1ac293ff8d\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 1358336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\99f03be29e7f6de2f4bc278b83f0761b\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:17 . 2012-02-15 20:17 1917952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\ee22bb1fef89981da77783c69aa1f154\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:17 . 2012-02-15 20:17 4516352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\5fc69203193c26b91b068695b00bcebf\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:17 . 2012-02-15 20:17 2995200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\e5bfe89d19b368c5eb64bdf2c3c29d7a\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 1840640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\a595aa31f93ed043fd02ec9d8ff40b32\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 2209792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\0eada94e6fc22ecdf69ec412fe7df0b9\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 2404352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\8ae9ee071050afc6dce19f5248817d66\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 1917952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\8e4b0ae89bdfbe3eac1b79dacef4ef79\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 1707008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\0113a0162fe157bb4f0130a60bbcad1a\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 2347008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\bc96c5c6e644452270ff7c3d066ff713\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 1044480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\e20ce129c23781d9a8430b63edc3c24e\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1051136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cb5bd98ffa4c82327b0e4db02bb58d2d\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 8872960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.A#\f4d8c56c790b998bd1bb971905bfae78\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 1083392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\d939fca96c3645bb8806ea8ae43cc0ca\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 1587200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\ab87129c2b603f218e4aa5300c9b1bdd\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 1117184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\2d379df0010f87d5c3d8c2be00b3de7a\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 1806848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\45fedf46ca69b8437800ffed652fb2e4\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 6611456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\eedf95f16a7e81ca43dd8accf11498a3\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 2508288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\d7621134717a86f5062dcf80206ab164\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 2029568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\47c2a93f42a371ac1b3756d098ac18a5\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 1378816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\3763b8ac5fa0a96ad5100a53b10b4449\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 1116672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.OracleC#\c3e0c299c00016b5ffb5006bc32dd0db\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 2516992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\1fe993f1045190570a2c69cb32f9d62d\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:26 9921536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\932542a144496e3a9cb9155270fd4492\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:21 . 2012-02-15 20:21 2297856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\f01c5c76d0a19516a37b7bd191a02cda\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 2157056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\9f09338d4240f6ea19318665fcea008f\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:15 . 2012-02-15 20:15 1658368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\10d61b241fbf27d82942eecb454105e1\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 1451520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\d2c547794ac1c167fe24904e6848d5cc\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 2623488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Narrator\308236e39e3ad82c6b5bfa2d955735e3\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2012-02-15 20:25 . 2012-02-15 20:25 1545216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCEx\b792eec16fb24a0f73ca20e1551bfcbf\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 6438912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MIGUIControls\44f2bd588202e6bdacf0b867c7011057\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1300992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5305bd66ebbc5fadbd10db6c0de84c69\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1670144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\659bc287f3b51e5e604208ce93d983ec\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 1093120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\1a6921bcfb8ade6652efb9f095b275f1\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 3724288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\86fa49490bc929adf75488903f0dac4b\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1681920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\413c3be0ba8ed04984a0bb3044e0c2e0\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1704960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\2f66392066352b804d8022664e7bf8de\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1354752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\497f2c33ef56eb7d36bb553bb1728f9b\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 6499840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\558d4558f0857891cf0d41d818e7b490\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 1009664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\03d64144ed3ea21cbeea0c872ece14b6\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 2335744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\09cea564f5888335ef97bd104d7e4ea6\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1361408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Ink\ca0dacd1a4dc23e5d7bb3e6548282b6b\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1970176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\e566cc5fe7ad95b0a9fca152b335b551\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:24 . 2012-02-15 20:24 1620992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\2b23923536c41d0fb8ab658f6c9a95c1\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 1888768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\6b8459651fae37b63ab314350a8eff8a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 2035712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcstore\103b0155f85ff08fc9940bd0c3aa0128\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 3025920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcepg\c28c1427f0691e070b77b4ad97000e4c\mcepg.ni.dll
- 2012-01-22 18:18 . 2011-05-04 22:32 3190784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:27 . 2011-10-31 23:16 3190784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 1857400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 1857400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
- 2012-01-25 18:41 . 2012-01-25 18:41 1689472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices.dll
+ 2012-02-13 12:49 . 2012-02-13 12:49 1689472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.SyncServices.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:17 . 2012-01-04 08:59 12872704 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 03:30 12282368 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2012-02-15 20:04 10223616 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\schema.dat
+ 2012-02-15 19:17 . 2012-01-04 10:44 14172672 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:43 17790464 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-01-25 17:26 . 2012-03-15 00:08 56297240 c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2012-02-15 19:54 . 2011-12-14 07:16 10887168 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2012-01-23 01:22 . 2012-03-18 22:18 24188518 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001-8192.dat
+ 2011-04-29 06:23 . 2011-04-29 06:23 17731584 c:\windows\Installer\4040c48.msp
+ 2011-04-29 06:20 . 2011-04-29 06:20 11031552 c:\windows\Installer\4040c3f.msp
+ 2011-04-29 03:34 . 2011-04-29 03:34 10677760 c:\windows\Installer\4040c37.msp
+ 2011-04-29 03:28 . 2011-04-29 03:28 16704512 c:\windows\Installer\4040b0d.msp
+ 2011-04-29 03:28 . 2011-04-29 03:28 29734400 c:\windows\Installer\4040af3.msp
+ 2012-02-15 19:58 . 2012-02-15 19:58 20333056 c:\windows\Installer\330c3a.msp
+ 2011-11-22 07:42 . 2011-11-22 07:42 33189888 c:\windows\Installer\14c4a93a.msp
+ 2010-03-01 12:20 . 2010-03-01 12:20 20106080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSACCESS.EXE
+ 2010-03-30 15:43 . 2010-03-30 15:43 10007928 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109110000000100000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IPDESIGN.DLL
+ 2012-02-25 20:16 . 2012-02-25 20:16 11880448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System\a9e29e892ad68ac0b88f0480746a0d0b\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:42 . 2012-02-25 21:42 17291264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Forms\f850dba642b0cc845d9a7d8ac300e243\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:46 . 2012-02-25 21:46 24551424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel\bd433ada9b2565b666331b5b1276538a\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:44 . 2012-02-25 21:44 18480128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Entity\9aca7097fc620da8481516b2d4e3fede\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:38 . 2012-02-25 21:38 10440704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Core\e91a0d844afdda429e0fbd9814f41134\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:41 . 2012-02-25 21:41 24406528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\8a4ac50c706da226242a99b871c9f981\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:40 . 2012-02-25 21:40 15907328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationCore\b0adff19c63ba3b4be1cae43567af15d\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:16 . 2012-02-25 20:16 19355648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\mscorlib\d9d8d4f8fc868d07be41d4ffb46d7364\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 13138944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\7390d789557549200e474b9bbeca3d1a\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:49 . 2012-02-25 21:49 18058752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\c43869b44f633a3ad003a0ad9e79b273\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 21:48 . 2012-02-25 21:48 13345792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\b642a4ad94ff1e027a128b9796878372\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:18 . 2012-02-25 20:18 18000384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\e48a8a41e50ee180c6ca9c50e4575f42\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 11450880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\9dee5fd0cf53fc233a7fc20edf8e66ed\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-25 20:17 . 2012-02-25 20:17 14413824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\44ae9f9afb2373055136d57ac6db3f96\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:07 . 2012-02-15 20:07 10624512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System\d5bc322d03a6628891b1e1232c4815af\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 17379840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Forms\87a79dd88275c7e7536a0476f2ed79aa\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:11 . 2012-02-15 20:11 15270912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web\3ea6f4cb8bba38f9d66275c36dd8825e\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:00 . 2012-02-15 22:00 23913984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel\0b51b0626d95de7446d132c73edd77cc\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:15 . 2012-02-16 00:15 11900928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.A#\e18dbed9e34d7d56cc7e2f683de12237\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:12 . 2012-02-15 20:12 13609472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Design\0ad116b6a293e4fad1add26610df466d\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-16 00:18 . 2012-02-16 00:18 13760000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity\00b730e56986ad4f378e420fa8606395\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:10 . 2012-02-15 20:10 19195392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\be975224912fc63f0398ad0c969ba144\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:09 . 2012-02-15 20:09 16540160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCore\0fa603af6ee814498c20f46e00e5f891\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 22:02 . 2012-02-15 22:02 25470976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehshell\089d0fee0e702f9b9a611f761cb3bd8a\ehshell.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:15 . 2012-02-15 20:15 12433408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6c51e152e7404188914c9fa4d8503ff9\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 11833344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\42ae8760f0a74ab774e82a64368aa1f6\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:23 . 2012-02-15 20:23 17478656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\b74950292d5681795d9d2c1a72a79952\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:16 . 2012-02-15 20:16 10580480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\f89f5d786e54381f9058656271a0aca8\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:15 . 2012-02-15 20:15 14339072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\02f7846cbc5c02a5dbf50fd34325eb61\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-02-15 20:14 . 2012-02-15 20:14 12234752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\f4b2424c1b32fbd11130482bb899b7ae\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-29 03:35 . 2011-04-29 03:35 522330112 c:\windows\Installer\4040c29.msp
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-11-23 39408]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-21 1475584]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSDCR"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\PasswordUtility\TOSDCR.exe" [2007-08-28 169296]
"ToshibaServiceStation"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" [2011-07-12 1298816]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"="c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" [2012-01-13 460872]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Best Buy pc app.lnk - c:\programdata\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe [2011-2-25 15776]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R1 BHDrvx64;BHDrvx64;c:\programdata\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120215.001\BHDrvx64.sys [2011-11-29 1157240]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-23 136176]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2012-01-13 652360]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2011-08-09 2656536]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2012-02-12 138360]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-23 136176]
R3 intaud_WaveExtensible;Intel WiDi Audio Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\intelaud.sys [x]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
R3 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE [2011-06-12 51740536]
R3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [2011-06-01 340240]
R3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010-01-10 174440]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2011-07-12 57216]
R3 TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe [2011-06-10 138152]
R3 TPCHSrv;TPCH Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe [2011-08-10 833464]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-23 57184]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMDS64.SYS [x]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMEFA64.SYS [x]
S0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [x]
S1 ccSet_NIS;Norton Internet Security Settings Manager;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys [x]
S1 IDSVia64;IDSVia64;c:\programdata\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120303.003\IDSvia64.sys [2012-02-09 488568]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.SYS [x]
S1 SymNetS;Symantec Network Security WFP Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMNETS.SYS [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe [2011-07-21 212944]
S2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe [2011-11-30 138248]
S2 risdxc;risdxc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys [x]
S2 TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe [2011-08-23 294848]
S2 TVALZFL;TOSHIBA ACPI-Based Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys [x]
S3 e1cexpress;Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI Express Network Connection Driver C;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 iwdbus;IWD Bus Enumerator;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys [x]
S3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 NETwNs64;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys [x]
S3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [x]
S3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [x]
S3 PGEffect;Pangu effect driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-03-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-23 02:57]
.
2012-03-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-23 02:57]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-09-09 167704]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-09-09 392472]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-09-09 416024]
"RTHDVCPL"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2011-08-26 12681320]
"RtHDVBg"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2011-08-16 2277480]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [BU]
"TPwrMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE" [BU]
"TCrdMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe" [BU]
"BatteryManager"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TBatmgrTrayIcon.EXE" [BU]
"IntelPAN"="c:\program files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" [2011-06-01 1935120]
"TosWaitSrv"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TosWaitSrv.exe" [BU]
"Teco"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe" [BU]
"TosSENotify"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosWaitSrv.exe" [2011-06-10 710560]
"TosVolRegulator"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TosVolRegulator\TosVolRegulator.exe" [2009-11-11 24376]
"TosNC"="c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe" [BU]
"TosReelTimeMonitor"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe" [BU]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2010-03-13 112512]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://start.toshiba.com/?cid=C001B2Y
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.76.76 75.75.75.75
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Sellon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ias9f4an.default\
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{88C7F2AA-F93F-432C-8F0E-B7D85967A527} - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\NIS]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"NIS\" /m \"c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10u_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10u_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10u.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10u.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10u.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10u.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\SysWOW64\irstrtsv.exe
c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\widimon\widimon.exe
c:\\.\globalroot\systemroot\svchost.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-03-18 16:29:08 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-03-18 22:29
ComboFix2.txt 2012-02-09 04:48
.
Pre-Run: 72,941,678,592 bytes free
Post-Run: 72,908,468,224 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 6E0DADEBCB9FBE18A8F22F01E4C5564C

16:38:17.0077 6124 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.20.0 Mar 9 2012 17:10:43
16:38:17.0709 6124 ============================================================
16:38:17.0709 6124 Current date / time: 2012/03/18 16:38:17.0709
16:38:17.0709 6124 SystemInfo:
16:38:17.0709 6124 
16:38:17.0710 6124 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
16:38:17.0710 6124 Product type: Workstation
16:38:17.0710 6124 ComputerName: SELLON-PC
16:38:17.0710 6124 UserName: Sellon
16:38:17.0710 6124 Windows directory: C:\windows
16:38:17.0710 6124 System windows directory: C:\windows
16:38:17.0710 6124 Running under WOW64
16:38:17.0710 6124 Processor architecture: Intel x64
16:38:17.0710 6124 Number of processors: 4
16:38:17.0710 6124 Page size: 0x1000
16:38:17.0711 6124 Boot type: Normal boot
16:38:17.0711 6124 ============================================================
16:38:18.0447 6124 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x1DCF856000 (119.24 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x3CCE, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
16:38:18.0452 6124 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
16:38:18.0453 6124 MBR used
16:38:18.0453 6124 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x2EE800, BlocksNum 0xD343000
16:38:18.0456 6124 Initialize success
16:38:18.0456 6124 ============================================================
16:38:40.0476 5244 ============================================================
16:38:40.0476 5244 Scan started
16:38:40.0476 5244 Mode: Manual; 
16:38:40.0476 5244 ============================================================
16:38:40.0653 5244 1394ohci (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
16:38:40.0657 5244 1394ohci - ok
16:38:40.0712 5244 ACPI (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
16:38:40.0719 5244 ACPI - ok
16:38:40.0768 5244 AcpiPmi (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
16:38:40.0769 5244 AcpiPmi - ok
16:38:40.0832 5244 adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
16:38:40.0843 5244 adp94xx - ok
16:38:40.0901 5244 adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
16:38:40.0909 5244 adpahci - ok
16:38:40.0961 5244 adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
16:38:40.0966 5244 adpu320 - ok
16:38:41.0038 5244 AFD (1c7857b62de5994a75b054a9fd4c3825) C:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
16:38:41.0049 5244 AFD - ok
16:38:41.0098 5244 agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
16:38:41.0100 5244 agp440 - ok
16:38:41.0151 5244 aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
16:38:41.0152 5244 aliide - ok
16:38:41.0202 5244 amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
16:38:41.0204 5244 amdide - ok
16:38:41.0261 5244 AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
16:38:41.0263 5244 AmdK8 - ok
16:38:41.0312 5244 AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
16:38:41.0315 5244 AmdPPM - ok
16:38:41.0366 5244 amdsata (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
16:38:41.0369 5244 amdsata - ok
16:38:41.0421 5244 amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
16:38:41.0426 5244 amdsbs - ok
16:38:41.0480 5244 amdxata (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
16:38:41.0481 5244 amdxata - ok
16:38:41.0532 5244 AppID (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
16:38:41.0535 5244 AppID - ok
16:38:41.0598 5244 arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
16:38:41.0600 5244 arc - ok
16:38:41.0654 5244 arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
16:38:41.0657 5244 arcsas - ok
16:38:41.0707 5244 AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
16:38:41.0709 5244 AsyncMac - ok
16:38:41.0758 5244 atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
16:38:41.0759 5244 atapi - ok
16:38:41.0832 5244 b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
16:38:41.0843 5244 b06bdrv - ok
16:38:41.0902 5244 b57nd60a (b5ace6968304a3900eeb1ebfd9622df2) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
16:38:41.0908 5244 b57nd60a - ok
16:38:41.0969 5244 Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
16:38:41.0970 5244 Beep - ok
16:38:42.0015 5244 BHDrvx64 (1d757a7e020c577c4259a755f21b7152) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120215.001\BHDrvx64.sys
16:38:42.0027 5244 BHDrvx64 - ok
16:38:42.0079 5244 blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
16:38:42.0080 5244 blbdrive - ok
16:38:42.0133 5244 bowser (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
16:38:42.0135 5244 bowser - ok
16:38:42.0184 5244 BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
16:38:42.0186 5244 BrFiltLo - ok
16:38:42.0235 5244 BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
16:38:42.0237 5244 BrFiltUp - ok
16:38:42.0291 5244 BridgeMP (5c2f352a4e961d72518261257aae204b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
16:38:42.0295 5244 BridgeMP - ok
16:38:42.0352 5244 Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
16:38:42.0359 5244 Brserid - ok
16:38:42.0408 5244 BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
16:38:42.0410 5244 BrSerWdm - ok
16:38:42.0459 5244 BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
16:38:42.0461 5244 BrUsbMdm - ok
16:38:42.0511 5244 BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
16:38:42.0512 5244 BrUsbSer - ok
16:38:42.0572 5244 BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
16:38:42.0574 5244 BTHMODEM - ok
16:38:42.0592 5244 catchme - ok
16:38:42.0664 5244 ccSet_NIS (0e1737a63aec0f6de231bb59836c0a11) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys
16:38:42.0667 5244 ccSet_NIS - ok
16:38:42.0731 5244 cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
16:38:42.0734 5244 cdfs - ok
16:38:42.0788 5244 cdrom (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
16:38:42.0792 5244 cdrom - ok
16:38:42.0847 5244 circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
16:38:42.0849 5244 circlass - ok
16:38:42.0896 5244 CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\windows\system32\CLFS.sys
16:38:42.0904 5244 CLFS - ok
16:38:42.0967 5244 CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
16:38:42.0967 5244 CmBatt - ok
16:38:43.0020 5244 cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
16:38:43.0022 5244 cmdide - ok
16:38:43.0085 5244 CNG (c4943b6c962e4b82197542447ad599f4) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
16:38:43.0096 5244 CNG - ok
16:38:43.0151 5244 Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
16:38:43.0152 5244 Compbatt - ok
16:38:43.0207 5244 CompositeBus (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
16:38:43.0209 5244 CompositeBus - ok
16:38:43.0267 5244 crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
16:38:43.0268 5244 crcdisk - ok
16:38:43.0356 5244 DfsC (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
16:38:43.0359 5244 DfsC - ok
16:38:43.0429 5244 discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
16:38:43.0430 5244 discache - ok
16:38:43.0569 5244 Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
16:38:43.0571 5244 Disk - ok
16:38:43.0688 5244 Dot4 (b42ed0320c6e41102fde0005154849bb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys
16:38:43.0692 5244 Dot4 - ok
16:38:43.0753 5244 Dot4Print (e9f5969233c5d89f3c35e3a66a52a361) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys
16:38:43.0755 5244 Dot4Print - ok
16:38:43.0809 5244 dot4usb (fd05a02b0370bc3000f402e543ca5814) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys
16:38:43.0811 5244 dot4usb - ok
16:38:43.0870 5244 drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
16:38:43.0870 5244 drmkaud - ok
16:38:43.0941 5244 DXGKrnl (85dbf6ec7bdfa6187f4a1ec8f3145cd0) C:\windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
16:38:43.0957 5244 DXGKrnl - ok
16:38:44.0021 5244 e1cexpress (03f4c5c12fc1c69f838da723475ef650) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys
16:38:44.0027 5244 e1cexpress - ok
16:38:44.0227 5244 ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
16:38:44.0276 5244 ebdrv - ok
16:38:44.0299 5244 eeCtrl (0c3f9eff8ddd9f9eb56d754b4620155f) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys
16:38:44.0303 5244 eeCtrl - ok
16:38:44.0374 5244 elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
16:38:44.0386 5244 elxstor - ok
16:38:44.0402 5244 EraserUtilRebootDrv (8c0f9b877bc0b7ffd327ef55f9efb642) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
16:38:44.0405 5244 EraserUtilRebootDrv - ok
16:38:44.0469 5244 ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
16:38:44.0470 5244 ErrDev - ok
16:38:44.0548 5244 exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
16:38:44.0553 5244 exfat - ok
16:38:44.0621 5244 fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
16:38:44.0626 5244 fastfat - ok
16:38:44.0698 5244 fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
16:38:44.0699 5244 fdc - ok
16:38:44.0852 5244 FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
16:38:44.0854 5244 FileInfo - ok
16:38:44.0986 5244 Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
16:38:44.0988 5244 Filetrace - ok
16:38:45.0057 5244 flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
16:38:45.0058 5244 flpydisk - ok
16:38:45.0124 5244 FltMgr (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
16:38:45.0128 5244 FltMgr - ok
16:38:45.0186 5244 FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
16:38:45.0187 5244 FsDepends - ok
16:38:45.0240 5244 Fs_Rec (e95ef8547de20cf0603557c0cf7a9462) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
16:38:45.0241 5244 Fs_Rec - ok
16:38:45.0303 5244 fvevol (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
16:38:45.0307 5244 fvevol - ok
16:38:45.0362 5244 gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
16:38:45.0364 5244 gagp30kx - ok
16:38:45.0453 5244 hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
16:38:45.0454 5244 hcw85cir - ok
16:38:45.0525 5244 HdAudAddService (975761c778e33cd22498059b91e7373a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
16:38:45.0534 5244 HdAudAddService - ok
16:38:45.0596 5244 HDAudBus (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
16:38:45.0598 5244 HDAudBus - ok
16:38:45.0652 5244 HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
16:38:45.0654 5244 HidBatt - ok
16:38:45.0712 5244 HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
16:38:45.0715 5244 HidBth - ok
16:38:45.0771 5244 HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
16:38:45.0773 5244 HidIr - ok
16:38:45.0928 5244 HidUsb (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
16:38:45.0930 5244 HidUsb - ok
16:38:46.0062 5244 HpSAMD (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
16:38:46.0064 5244 HpSAMD - ok
16:38:46.0141 5244 HTTP (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
16:38:46.0159 5244 HTTP - ok
16:38:46.0213 5244 hwpolicy (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
16:38:46.0214 5244 hwpolicy - ok
16:38:46.0270 5244 i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
16:38:46.0273 5244 i8042prt - ok
16:38:46.0336 5244 iaStor (d469b77687e12fe43e344806740b624d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
16:38:46.0343 5244 iaStor - ok
16:38:46.0402 5244 iaStorV (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
16:38:46.0412 5244 iaStorV - ok
16:38:46.0439 5244 IDSVia64 (18c40c3f368323b203ace403cb430db1) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120303.003\IDSvia64.sys
16:38:46.0447 5244 IDSVia64 - ok
16:38:46.0674 5244 igfx (0d1b8c64bdf0e5cdc523a1409ffb5ef0) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
16:38:46.0853 5244 igfx - ok
16:38:46.0928 5244 iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
16:38:46.0930 5244 iirsp - ok
16:38:46.0999 5244 intaud_WaveExtensible (caddf0927dac63edae48f5c35a61d87d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelaud.sys
16:38:47.0001 5244 intaud_WaveExtensible - ok
16:38:47.0115 5244 IntcAzAudAddService (e7e0e8f2f44bcb48143fbba70106d8c1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
16:38:47.0143 5244 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
16:38:47.0200 5244 IntcDAud (fc727061c0f47c8059e88e05d5c8e381) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
16:38:47.0205 5244 IntcDAud - ok
16:38:47.0252 5244 intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
16:38:47.0253 5244 intelide - ok
16:38:47.0304 5244 intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
16:38:47.0306 5244 intelppm - ok
16:38:47.0363 5244 IpFilterDriver (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
16:38:47.0366 5244 IpFilterDriver - ok
16:38:47.0423 5244 IPMIDRV (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
16:38:47.0426 5244 IPMIDRV - ok
16:38:47.0477 5244 IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
16:38:47.0480 5244 IPNAT - ok
16:38:47.0538 5244 IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
16:38:47.0539 5244 IRENUM - ok
16:38:47.0598 5244 isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
16:38:47.0600 5244 isapnp - ok
16:38:47.0653 5244 iScsiPrt (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
16:38:47.0658 5244 iScsiPrt - ok
16:38:47.0708 5244 iwdbus (716f66336f10885d935b08174dc54242) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys
16:38:47.0709 5244 iwdbus - ok
16:38:47.0762 5244 kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
16:38:47.0763 5244 kbdclass - ok
16:38:47.0812 5244 kbdhid (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
16:38:47.0814 5244 kbdhid - ok
16:38:47.0870 5244 KSecDD (da1e991a61cfdd755a589e206b97644b) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
16:38:47.0872 5244 KSecDD - ok
16:38:47.0929 5244 KSecPkg (7e33198d956943a4f11a5474c1e9106f) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
16:38:47.0932 5244 KSecPkg - ok
16:38:47.0983 5244 ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
16:38:47.0984 5244 ksthunk - ok
16:38:48.0057 5244 lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
16:38:48.0059 5244 lltdio - ok
16:38:48.0128 5244 LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
16:38:48.0132 5244 LSI_FC - ok
16:38:48.0184 5244 LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
16:38:48.0186 5244 LSI_SAS - ok
16:38:48.0259 5244 LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
16:38:48.0260 5244 LSI_SAS2 - ok
16:38:48.0315 5244 LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
16:38:48.0318 5244 LSI_SCSI - ok
16:38:48.0375 5244 luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
16:38:48.0378 5244 luafv - ok
16:38:48.0435 5244 MBAMProtector (79da94b35371b9e7104460c7693dcb2c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
16:38:48.0435 5244 MBAMProtector - ok
16:38:48.0500 5244 megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
16:38:48.0510 5244 megasas - ok
16:38:48.0565 5244 MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
16:38:48.0569 5244 MegaSR - ok
16:38:48.0621 5244 MEIx64 (a6518dcc42f7a6e999bb3bea8fd87567) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
16:38:48.0623 5244 MEIx64 - ok
16:38:48.0682 5244 Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
16:38:48.0684 5244 Modem - ok
16:38:48.0736 5244 monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
16:38:48.0737 5244 monitor - ok
16:38:48.0793 5244 mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
16:38:48.0794 5244 mouclass - ok
16:38:48.0847 5244 mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys
16:38:48.0849 5244 mouhid - ok
16:38:48.0902 5244 mountmgr (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
16:38:48.0904 5244 mountmgr - ok
16:38:48.0958 5244 mpio (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
16:38:48.0962 5244 mpio - ok
16:38:49.0014 5244 mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
16:38:49.0017 5244 mpsdrv - ok
16:38:49.0076 5244 MRxDAV (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
16:38:49.0080 5244 MRxDAV - ok
16:38:49.0134 5244 mrxsmb (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
16:38:49.0138 5244 mrxsmb - ok
16:38:49.0194 5244 mrxsmb10 (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
16:38:49.0201 5244 mrxsmb10 - ok
16:38:49.0253 5244 mrxsmb20 (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
16:38:49.0257 5244 mrxsmb20 - ok
16:38:49.0307 5244 msahci (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
16:38:49.0308 5244 msahci - ok
16:38:49.0363 5244 msdsm (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
16:38:49.0367 5244 msdsm - ok
16:38:49.0430 5244 Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
16:38:49.0431 5244 Msfs - ok
16:38:49.0484 5244 mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
16:38:49.0485 5244 mshidkmdf - ok
16:38:49.0537 5244 msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
16:38:49.0538 5244 msisadrv - ok
16:38:49.0618 5244 MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
16:38:49.0667 5244 MSKSSRV - ok
16:38:49.0724 5244 MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
16:38:49.0725 5244 MSPCLOCK - ok
16:38:49.0779 5244 MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
16:38:49.0780 5244 MSPQM - ok
16:38:49.0839 5244 MsRPC (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
16:38:49.0845 5244 MsRPC - ok
16:38:49.0900 5244 mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
16:38:49.0901 5244 mssmbios - ok
16:38:49.0962 5244 MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
16:38:49.0964 5244 MSTEE - ok
16:38:50.0082 5244 MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
16:38:50.0083 5244 MTConfig - ok
16:38:50.0134 5244 Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
16:38:50.0135 5244 Mup - ok
16:38:50.0197 5244 NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
16:38:50.0202 5244 NativeWifiP - ok
16:38:50.0217 5244 NAVENG (2dbe90210de76be6e1653bb20ec70ec2) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\ENG64.SYS
16:38:50.0221 5244 NAVENG - ok
16:38:50.0262 5244 NAVEX15 (346da70e203b8e2c850277713de8f71b) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\EX64.SYS
16:38:50.0293 5244 NAVEX15 - ok
16:38:50.0365 5244 NDIS (79b47fd40d9a817e932f9d26fac0a81c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
16:38:50.0379 5244 NDIS - ok
16:38:50.0445 5244 NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
16:38:50.0447 5244 NdisCap - ok
16:38:50.0511 5244 NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
16:38:50.0512 5244 NdisTapi - ok
16:38:50.0607 5244 Ndisuio (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
16:38:50.0610 5244 Ndisuio - ok
16:38:50.0677 5244 NdisWan (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
16:38:50.0681 5244 NdisWan - ok
16:38:50.0732 5244 NDProxy (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
16:38:50.0734 5244 NDProxy - ok
16:38:50.0784 5244 NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
16:38:50.0786 5244 NetBIOS - ok
16:38:50.0845 5244 NetBT (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
16:38:50.0850 5244 NetBT - ok
16:38:51.0080 5244 NETwNs64 (ac69618de5bcce8747c9ab0aae1003c1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys
16:38:51.0227 5244 NETwNs64 - ok
16:38:51.0283 5244 nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
16:38:51.0285 5244 nfrd960 - ok
16:38:51.0346 5244 Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
16:38:51.0348 5244 Npfs - ok
16:38:51.0407 5244 nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
16:38:51.0408 5244 nsiproxy - ok
16:38:51.0501 5244 Ntfs (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
16:38:51.0534 5244 Ntfs - ok
16:38:51.0585 5244 Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
16:38:51.0586 5244 Null - ok
16:38:51.0637 5244 nusb3hub (550be6c46110b74c1ed7b156598d67af) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
16:38:51.0639 5244 nusb3hub - ok
16:38:51.0693 5244 nusb3xhc (17401c97dcf93f121b89b554d733b836) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
16:38:51.0697 5244 nusb3xhc - ok
16:38:51.0749 5244 nvraid (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
16:38:51.0754 5244 nvraid - ok
16:38:51.0826 5244 nvstor (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
16:38:51.0829 5244 nvstor - ok
16:38:51.0885 5244 nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
16:38:51.0888 5244 nv_agp - ok
16:38:51.0946 5244 ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
16:38:51.0948 5244 ohci1394 - ok
16:38:52.0029 5244 Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
16:38:52.0031 5244 Parport - ok
16:38:52.0081 5244 partmgr (871eadac56b0a4c6512bbe32753ccf79) C:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
16:38:52.0083 5244 partmgr - ok
16:38:52.0144 5244 pci (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
16:38:52.0147 5244 pci - ok
16:38:52.0194 5244 pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
16:38:52.0195 5244 pciide - ok
16:38:52.0247 5244 pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
16:38:52.0251 5244 pcmcia - ok
16:38:52.0302 5244 pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
16:38:52.0302 5244 pcw - ok
16:38:52.0361 5244 PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
16:38:52.0373 5244 PEAUTH - ok
16:38:52.0438 5244 PGEffect (91111cebbde8015e822c46120ed9537c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys
16:38:52.0440 5244 PGEffect - ok
16:38:52.0523 5244 PptpMiniport (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
16:38:52.0526 5244 PptpMiniport - ok
16:38:52.0577 5244 Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
16:38:52.0579 5244 Processor - ok
16:38:52.0641 5244 Psched (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
16:38:52.0644 5244 Psched - ok
16:38:52.0723 5244 ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
16:38:52.0748 5244 ql2300 - ok
16:38:52.0805 5244 ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
16:38:52.0807 5244 ql40xx - ok
16:38:52.0859 5244 QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
16:38:52.0860 5244 QWAVEdrv - ok
16:38:52.0909 5244 RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
16:38:52.0911 5244 RasAcd - ok
16:38:52.0967 5244 RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
16:38:52.0970 5244 RasAgileVpn - ok
16:38:53.0040 5244 Rasl2tp (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
16:38:53.0042 5244 Rasl2tp - ok
16:38:53.0111 5244 RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
16:38:53.0113 5244 RasPppoe - ok
16:38:53.0169 5244 RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
16:38:53.0171 5244 RasSstp - ok
16:38:53.0228 5244 rdbss  (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
16:38:53.0233 5244 rdbss - ok
16:38:53.0283 5244 rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
16:38:53.0285 5244 rdpbus - ok
16:38:53.0338 5244 RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
16:38:53.0339 5244 RDPCDD - ok
16:38:53.0397 5244 RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
16:38:53.0398 5244 RDPENCDD - ok
16:38:53.0456 5244 RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
16:38:53.0457 5244 RDPREFMP - ok
16:38:53.0517 5244 RDPWD (6d76e6433574b058adcb0c50df834492) C:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
16:38:53.0524 5244 RDPWD - ok
16:38:53.0579 5244 rdyboost (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
16:38:53.0584 5244 rdyboost - ok
16:38:53.0656 5244 risdxc (5a227511ed22ddfedf7ef7323c8f7d2f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys
16:38:53.0659 5244 risdxc - ok
16:38:53.0729 5244 rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
16:38:53.0732 5244 rspndr - ok
16:38:53.0789 5244 sbp2port (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
16:38:53.0792 5244 sbp2port - ok
16:38:53.0845 5244 scfilter (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
16:38:53.0847 5244 scfilter - ok
16:38:53.0912 5244 secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
16:38:53.0914 5244 secdrv - ok
16:38:53.0977 5244 Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
16:38:53.0979 5244 Serenum - ok
16:38:54.0034 5244 Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
16:38:54.0038 5244 Serial - ok
16:38:54.0090 5244 sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
16:38:54.0092 5244 sermouse - ok
16:38:54.0161 5244 sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
16:38:54.0163 5244 sffdisk - ok
16:38:54.0215 5244 sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
16:38:54.0217 5244 sffp_mmc - ok
16:38:54.0269 5244 sffp_sd (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
16:38:54.0271 5244 sffp_sd - ok
16:38:54.0323 5244 sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
16:38:54.0325 5244 sfloppy - ok
16:38:54.0389 5244 SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
16:38:54.0391 5244 SiSRaid2 - ok
16:38:54.0443 5244 SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
16:38:54.0446 5244 SiSRaid4 - ok
16:38:54.0500 5244 Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
16:38:54.0504 5244 Smb - ok
16:38:54.0569 5244 spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
16:38:54.0570 5244 spldr - ok
16:38:54.0642 5244 SRTSP (4d56f175f76c685a06471800a03219b2) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SRTSP64.SYS
16:38:54.0655 5244 SRTSP - ok
16:38:54.0706 5244 SRTSPX (7b02f64dc80c0ec7300af302ed5d1cb3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SRTSPX64.SYS
16:38:54.0707 5244 SRTSPX - ok
16:38:54.0764 5244 srv (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
16:38:54.0771 5244 srv - ok
16:38:54.0828 5244 srv2 (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
16:38:54.0838 5244 srv2 - ok
16:38:54.0892 5244 srvnet (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
16:38:54.0896 5244 srvnet - ok
16:38:54.0957 5244 stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
16:38:54.0958 5244 stexstor - ok
16:38:55.0011 5244 swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
16:38:55.0012 5244 swenum - ok
16:38:55.0082 5244 SymDS (8b2430762099598da40686f754632efd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMDS64.SYS
16:38:55.0091 5244 SymDS - ok
16:38:55.0170 5244 SymEFA (f90c7a190399165d3ab2245048d34786) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMEFA64.SYS
16:38:55.0188 5244 SymEFA - ok
16:38:55.0248 5244 SymEvent (898bb48c797483420df523b2bbc1ecdb) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
16:38:55.0252 5244 SymEvent - ok
16:38:55.0309 5244 SymIRON (5013a76caaa1d7cf1c55214b490b4e35) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.SYS
16:38:55.0312 5244 SymIRON - ok
16:38:55.0374 5244 SymNetS (3911bd0e68c010e5438a87706abbe9ab) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMNETS.SYS
16:38:55.0380 5244 SymNetS - ok
16:38:55.0462 5244 SynTP (f5b46df59feaa48a442aed7eeb754d4b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
16:38:55.0481 5244 SynTP - ok
16:38:55.0576 5244 Tcpip (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
16:38:55.0604 5244 Tcpip - ok
16:38:55.0690 5244 TCPIP6 (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
16:38:55.0708 5244 TCPIP6 - ok
16:38:55.0759 5244 tcpipreg (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
16:38:55.0760 5244 tcpipreg - ok
16:38:55.0818 5244 tdcmdpst (fd542b661bd22fa69ca789ad0ac58c29) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdcmdpst.sys
16:38:55.0820 5244 tdcmdpst - ok
16:38:55.0873 5244 TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
16:38:55.0875 5244 TDPIPE - ok
16:38:55.0927 5244 TDTCP (51c5eceb1cdee2468a1748be550cfbc8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
16:38:55.0929 5244 TDTCP - ok
16:38:55.0983 5244 tdx (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
16:38:55.0986 5244 tdx - ok
16:38:56.0037 5244 TermDD (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
16:38:56.0039 5244 TermDD - ok
16:38:56.0127 5244 tos_sps64 (09ff7b0b1b5c3d225495cb6f5a9b39f8) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys
16:38:56.0138 5244 tos_sps64 - ok
16:38:56.0191 5244 TPM (dbcc20c02e8a3e43b03c304a4e40a84f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tpm.sys
16:38:56.0192 5244 TPM - ok
16:38:56.0250 5244 tssecsrv (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
16:38:56.0251 5244 tssecsrv - ok
16:38:56.0301 5244 TsUsbFlt (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
16:38:56.0302 5244 TsUsbFlt - ok
16:38:56.0352 5244 TsUsbGD (9cc2ccae8a84820eaecb886d477cbcb8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
16:38:56.0354 5244 TsUsbGD - ok
16:38:56.0409 5244 tunnel (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
16:38:56.0412 5244 tunnel - ok
16:38:56.0465 5244 TVALZ (effce6e033ebdd0f3c0f14a413558f65) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZ.SYS
16:38:56.0466 5244 TVALZ - ok
16:38:56.0520 5244 TVALZFL (9c7191f4b2e49bff47a6c1144b5923fa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys
16:38:56.0521 5244 TVALZFL - ok
16:38:56.0575 5244 uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
16:38:56.0578 5244 uagp35 - ok
16:38:56.0637 5244 udfs (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
16:38:56.0644 5244 udfs - ok
16:38:56.0709 5244 uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
16:38:56.0712 5244 uliagpkx - ok
16:38:56.0765 5244 umbus (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
16:38:56.0767 5244 umbus - ok
16:38:56.0818 5244 UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
16:38:56.0819 5244 UmPass - ok
16:38:56.0884 5244 usbccgp (6f1a3157a1c89435352ceb543cdb359c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
16:38:56.0887 5244 usbccgp - ok
16:38:56.0949 5244 usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
16:38:56.0953 5244 usbcir - ok
16:38:57.0006 5244 usbehci (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
16:38:57.0008 5244 usbehci - ok
16:38:57.0067 5244 usbhub (287c6c9410b111b68b52ca298f7b8c24) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
16:38:57.0074 5244 usbhub - ok
16:38:57.0126 5244 usbohci (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
16:38:57.0127 5244 usbohci - ok
16:38:57.0180 5244 usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
16:38:57.0182 5244 usbprint - ok
16:38:57.0235 5244 usbscan (aaa2513c8aed8b54b189fd0c6b1634c0) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
16:38:57.0238 5244 usbscan - ok
16:38:57.0291 5244 USBSTOR (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
16:38:57.0294 5244 USBSTOR - ok
16:38:57.0345 5244 usbuhci (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
16:38:57.0348 5244 usbuhci - ok
16:38:57.0403 5244 usbvideo (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
16:38:57.0408 5244 usbvideo - ok
16:38:57.0468 5244 vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
16:38:57.0469 5244 vdrvroot - ok
16:38:57.0523 5244 vga (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
16:38:57.0524 5244 vga - ok
16:38:57.0577 5244 VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
16:38:57.0579 5244 VgaSave - ok
16:38:57.0639 5244 vhdmp (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
16:38:57.0645 5244 vhdmp - ok
16:38:57.0696 5244 viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
16:38:57.0698 5244 viaide - ok
16:38:57.0752 5244 volmgr (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
16:38:57.0754 5244 volmgr - ok
16:38:57.0813 5244 volmgrx (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
16:38:57.0821 5244 volmgrx - ok
16:38:57.0878 5244 volsnap (df8126bd41180351a093a3ad2fc8903b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
16:38:57.0885 5244 volsnap - ok
16:38:57.0939 5244 vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
16:38:57.0943 5244 vsmraid - ok
16:38:57.0999 5244 vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
16:38:58.0001 5244 vwifibus - ok
16:38:58.0055 5244 vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
16:38:58.0057 5244 vwififlt - ok
16:38:58.0109 5244 vwifimp (6a638fc4bfddc4d9b186c28c91bd1a01) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
16:38:58.0110 5244 vwifimp - ok
16:38:58.0172 5244 WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
16:38:58.0174 5244 WacomPen - ok
16:38:58.0228 5244 WANARP (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
16:38:58.0231 5244 WANARP - ok
16:38:58.0238 5244 Wanarpv6 (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
16:38:58.0241 5244 Wanarpv6 - ok
16:38:58.0316 5244 Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
16:38:58.0317 5244 Wd - ok
16:38:58.0379 5244 Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
16:38:58.0392 5244 Wdf01000 - ok
16:38:58.0459 5244 WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
16:38:58.0460 5244 WfpLwf - ok
16:38:58.0518 5244 WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
16:38:58.0520 5244 WIMMount - ok
16:38:58.0614 5244 WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
16:38:58.0615 5244 WmiAcpi - ok
16:38:58.0689 5244 ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
16:38:58.0690 5244 ws2ifsl - ok
16:38:58.0751 5244 WudfPf (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
16:38:58.0753 5244 WudfPf - ok
16:38:58.0805 5244 WUDFRd (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
16:38:58.0808 5244 WUDFRd - ok
16:38:58.0832 5244 MBR (0x1B8) (849e52748aab5959bc8000cb4974bc13) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
16:38:58.0833 5244 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - infected
16:38:58.0833 5244 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - detected Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b (0)
16:38:58.0838 5244 Boot (0x1200) (c877e81b6e99712c99df3127bd3e055a) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
16:38:58.0840 5244 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
16:38:58.0840 5244 ============================================================
16:38:58.0840 5244 Scan finished
16:38:58.0840 5244 ============================================================
16:38:58.0855 4704 Detected object count: 1
16:38:58.0855 4704 Actual detected object count: 1
16:39:29.0644 4704 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - skipped by user
16:39:29.0644 4704 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - User select action: Skip


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

First go to *Start* > *Computer* > *C:* and delete the TDSSKiller log that was created there.
Right click on TDSSKiller.exe, choose Run as administrator to launch it.
Click on *Start Scan*, the scan will run.
When the scan has finished Ensure *Cure *( the default) is selected... then click *Continue* > *Reboot now*.
When finished re-booting, a log of the cleanup will be found at *C:\TDSSKiller._version_.MM.YYYY_HH.MM.SS_log.txt *.
To find the log go to *Start* > *Computer* > *C:*
*Post the contents of that log in your next reply please.*
*
Please post back the new TDSSKiller Log*

.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

18:02:17.0248 4116 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.20.0 Mar 9 2012 17:10:43
18:02:17.0865 4116 ============================================================
18:02:17.0866 4116 Current date / time: 2012/03/18 18:02:17.0865
18:02:17.0866 4116 SystemInfo:
18:02:17.0866 4116 
18:02:17.0866 4116 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
18:02:17.0866 4116 Product type: Workstation
18:02:17.0866 4116 ComputerName: SELLON-PC
18:02:17.0866 4116 UserName: Sellon
18:02:17.0866 4116 Windows directory: C:\windows
18:02:17.0866 4116 System windows directory: C:\windows
18:02:17.0866 4116 Running under WOW64
18:02:17.0866 4116 Processor architecture: Intel x64
18:02:17.0866 4116 Number of processors: 4
18:02:17.0866 4116 Page size: 0x1000
18:02:17.0866 4116 Boot type: Normal boot
18:02:17.0866 4116 ============================================================
18:02:18.0226 4116 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x1DCF856000 (119.24 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x3CCE, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
18:02:18.0232 4116 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
18:02:18.0232 4116 MBR used
18:02:18.0232 4116 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x2EE800, BlocksNum 0xD343000
18:02:18.0234 4116 Initialize success
18:02:18.0234 4116 ============================================================
18:02:24.0242 5912 ============================================================
18:02:24.0242 5912 Scan started
18:02:24.0242 5912 Mode: Manual; 
18:02:24.0242 5912 ============================================================
18:02:24.0612 5912 1394ohci (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
18:02:24.0614 5912 1394ohci - ok
18:02:24.0683 5912 ACPI (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
18:02:24.0686 5912 ACPI - ok
18:02:24.0746 5912 AcpiPmi (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
18:02:24.0747 5912 AcpiPmi - ok
18:02:24.0833 5912 adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
18:02:24.0839 5912 adp94xx - ok
18:02:24.0904 5912 adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
18:02:24.0907 5912 adpahci - ok
18:02:24.0979 5912 adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
18:02:24.0981 5912 adpu320 - ok
18:02:25.0055 5912 AFD (1c7857b62de5994a75b054a9fd4c3825) C:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
18:02:25.0060 5912 AFD - ok
18:02:25.0116 5912 agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
18:02:25.0117 5912 agp440 - ok
18:02:25.0181 5912 aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
18:02:25.0182 5912 aliide - ok
18:02:25.0241 5912 amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
18:02:25.0241 5912 amdide - ok
18:02:25.0312 5912 AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
18:02:25.0313 5912 AmdK8 - ok
18:02:25.0369 5912 AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
18:02:25.0370 5912 AmdPPM - ok
18:02:25.0438 5912 amdsata (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
18:02:25.0440 5912 amdsata - ok
18:02:25.0515 5912 amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
18:02:25.0517 5912 amdsbs - ok
18:02:25.0580 5912 amdxata (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
18:02:25.0581 5912 amdxata - ok
18:02:25.0645 5912 AppID (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
18:02:25.0646 5912 AppID - ok
18:02:25.0716 5912 arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
18:02:25.0717 5912 arc - ok
18:02:25.0780 5912 arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
18:02:25.0782 5912 arcsas - ok
18:02:25.0850 5912 AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
18:02:25.0851 5912 AsyncMac - ok
18:02:25.0915 5912 atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
18:02:25.0915 5912 atapi - ok
18:02:26.0008 5912 b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
18:02:26.0012 5912 b06bdrv - ok
18:02:26.0077 5912 b57nd60a (b5ace6968304a3900eeb1ebfd9622df2) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
18:02:26.0080 5912 b57nd60a - ok
18:02:26.0148 5912 Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
18:02:26.0148 5912 Beep - ok
18:02:26.0192 5912 BHDrvx64 (1d757a7e020c577c4259a755f21b7152) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120215.001\BHDrvx64.sys
18:02:26.0203 5912 BHDrvx64 - ok
18:02:26.0268 5912 blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
18:02:26.0269 5912 blbdrive - ok
18:02:26.0328 5912 bowser (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
18:02:26.0329 5912 bowser - ok
18:02:26.0384 5912 BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
18:02:26.0385 5912 BrFiltLo - ok
18:02:26.0441 5912 BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
18:02:26.0441 5912 BrFiltUp - ok
18:02:26.0505 5912 BridgeMP (5c2f352a4e961d72518261257aae204b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
18:02:26.0506 5912 BridgeMP - ok
18:02:26.0571 5912 Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
18:02:26.0574 5912 Brserid - ok
18:02:26.0635 5912 BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
18:02:26.0636 5912 BrSerWdm - ok
18:02:26.0690 5912 BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
18:02:26.0690 5912 BrUsbMdm - ok
18:02:26.0743 5912 BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
18:02:26.0744 5912 BrUsbSer - ok
18:02:26.0803 5912 BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
18:02:26.0804 5912 BTHMODEM - ok
18:02:26.0816 5912 catchme - ok
18:02:26.0881 5912 ccSet_NIS (0e1737a63aec0f6de231bb59836c0a11) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\ccSetx64.sys
18:02:26.0884 5912 ccSet_NIS - ok
18:02:26.0938 5912 cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
18:02:26.0940 5912 cdfs - ok
18:02:27.0002 5912 cdrom (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
18:02:27.0004 5912 cdrom - ok
18:02:27.0071 5912 circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
18:02:27.0072 5912 circlass - ok
18:02:27.0124 5912 CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\windows\system32\CLFS.sys
18:02:27.0127 5912 CLFS - ok
18:02:27.0198 5912 CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
18:02:27.0199 5912 CmBatt - ok
18:02:27.0254 5912 cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
18:02:27.0254 5912 cmdide - ok
18:02:27.0316 5912 CNG (c4943b6c962e4b82197542447ad599f4) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
18:02:27.0321 5912 CNG - ok
18:02:27.0377 5912 Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
18:02:27.0377 5912 Compbatt - ok
18:02:27.0433 5912 CompositeBus (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
18:02:27.0434 5912 CompositeBus - ok
18:02:27.0497 5912 crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
18:02:27.0498 5912 crcdisk - ok
18:02:27.0569 5912 DfsC (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
18:02:27.0571 5912 DfsC - ok
18:02:27.0625 5912 discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
18:02:27.0626 5912 discache - ok
18:02:27.0682 5912 Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
18:02:27.0683 5912 Disk - ok
18:02:27.0742 5912 Dot4 (b42ed0320c6e41102fde0005154849bb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys
18:02:27.0744 5912 Dot4 - ok
18:02:27.0797 5912 Dot4Print (e9f5969233c5d89f3c35e3a66a52a361) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys
18:02:27.0798 5912 Dot4Print - ok
18:02:27.0852 5912 dot4usb (fd05a02b0370bc3000f402e543ca5814) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys
18:02:27.0853 5912 dot4usb - ok
18:02:27.0908 5912 drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
18:02:27.0908 5912 drmkaud - ok
18:02:27.0976 5912 DXGKrnl (85dbf6ec7bdfa6187f4a1ec8f3145cd0) C:\windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
18:02:27.0987 5912 DXGKrnl - ok
18:02:28.0056 5912 e1cexpress (03f4c5c12fc1c69f838da723475ef650) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys
18:02:28.0059 5912 e1cexpress - ok
18:02:28.0164 5912 ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
18:02:28.0193 5912 ebdrv - ok
18:02:28.0211 5912 eeCtrl (0c3f9eff8ddd9f9eb56d754b4620155f) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys
18:02:28.0215 5912 eeCtrl - ok
18:02:28.0294 5912 elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
18:02:28.0299 5912 elxstor - ok
18:02:28.0316 5912 EraserUtilRebootDrv (8c0f9b877bc0b7ffd327ef55f9efb642) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
18:02:28.0318 5912 EraserUtilRebootDrv - ok
18:02:28.0376 5912 ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
18:02:28.0376 5912 ErrDev - ok
18:02:28.0450 5912 exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
18:02:28.0452 5912 exfat - ok
18:02:28.0513 5912 fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
18:02:28.0516 5912 fastfat - ok
18:02:28.0578 5912 fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
18:02:28.0578 5912 fdc - ok
18:02:28.0657 5912 FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
18:02:28.0658 5912 FileInfo - ok
18:02:28.0716 5912 Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
18:02:28.0717 5912 Filetrace - ok
18:02:28.0774 5912 flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
18:02:28.0775 5912 flpydisk - ok
18:02:28.0839 5912 FltMgr (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
18:02:28.0841 5912 FltMgr - ok
18:02:28.0901 5912 FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
18:02:28.0901 5912 FsDepends - ok
18:02:28.0959 5912 Fs_Rec (e95ef8547de20cf0603557c0cf7a9462) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
18:02:28.0960 5912 Fs_Rec - ok
18:02:29.0025 5912 fvevol (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
18:02:29.0027 5912 fvevol - ok
18:02:29.0087 5912 gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
18:02:29.0088 5912 gagp30kx - ok
18:02:29.0162 5912 hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
18:02:29.0163 5912 hcw85cir - ok
18:02:29.0228 5912 HdAudAddService (975761c778e33cd22498059b91e7373a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
18:02:29.0231 5912 HdAudAddService - ok
18:02:29.0296 5912 HDAudBus (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
18:02:29.0298 5912 HDAudBus - ok
18:02:29.0358 5912 HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
18:02:29.0358 5912 HidBatt - ok
18:02:29.0418 5912 HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
18:02:29.0419 5912 HidBth - ok
18:02:29.0475 5912 HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
18:02:29.0476 5912 HidIr - ok
18:02:29.0540 5912 HidUsb (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
18:02:29.0540 5912 HidUsb - ok
18:02:29.0611 5912 HpSAMD (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
18:02:29.0612 5912 HpSAMD - ok
18:02:29.0685 5912 HTTP (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
18:02:29.0691 5912 HTTP - ok
18:02:29.0746 5912 hwpolicy (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
18:02:29.0746 5912 hwpolicy - ok
18:02:29.0808 5912 i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
18:02:29.0809 5912 i8042prt - ok
18:02:29.0870 5912 iaStor (d469b77687e12fe43e344806740b624d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
18:02:29.0874 5912 iaStor - ok
18:02:29.0936 5912 iaStorV (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
18:02:29.0940 5912 iaStorV - ok
18:02:29.0967 5912 IDSVia64 (18c40c3f368323b203ace403cb430db1) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120303.003\IDSvia64.sys
18:02:29.0971 5912 IDSVia64 - ok
18:02:30.0216 5912 igfx (0d1b8c64bdf0e5cdc523a1409ffb5ef0) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
18:02:30.0330 5912 igfx - ok
18:02:30.0386 5912 iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
18:02:30.0387 5912 iirsp - ok
18:02:30.0452 5912 intaud_WaveExtensible (caddf0927dac63edae48f5c35a61d87d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelaud.sys
18:02:30.0453 5912 intaud_WaveExtensible - ok
18:02:30.0552 5912 IntcAzAudAddService (e7e0e8f2f44bcb48143fbba70106d8c1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
18:02:30.0581 5912 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
18:02:30.0663 5912 IntcDAud (fc727061c0f47c8059e88e05d5c8e381) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
18:02:30.0666 5912 IntcDAud - ok
18:02:30.0734 5912 intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
18:02:30.0735 5912 intelide - ok
18:02:30.0796 5912 intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
18:02:30.0797 5912 intelppm - ok
18:02:30.0857 5912 IpFilterDriver (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
18:02:30.0859 5912 IpFilterDriver - ok
18:02:30.0921 5912 IPMIDRV (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
18:02:30.0922 5912 IPMIDRV - ok
18:02:30.0984 5912 IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
18:02:30.0986 5912 IPNAT - ok
18:02:31.0040 5912 IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
18:02:31.0041 5912 IRENUM - ok
18:02:31.0099 5912 isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
18:02:31.0099 5912 isapnp - ok
18:02:31.0157 5912 iScsiPrt (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
18:02:31.0160 5912 iScsiPrt - ok
18:02:31.0215 5912 iwdbus (716f66336f10885d935b08174dc54242) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys
18:02:31.0216 5912 iwdbus - ok
18:02:31.0280 5912 kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
18:02:31.0281 5912 kbdclass - ok
18:02:31.0334 5912 kbdhid (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
18:02:31.0335 5912 kbdhid - ok
18:02:31.0396 5912 KSecDD (da1e991a61cfdd755a589e206b97644b) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
18:02:31.0397 5912 KSecDD - ok
18:02:31.0452 5912 KSecPkg (7e33198d956943a4f11a5474c1e9106f) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
18:02:31.0454 5912 KSecPkg - ok
18:02:31.0513 5912 ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
18:02:31.0514 5912 ksthunk - ok
18:02:31.0581 5912 lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
18:02:31.0582 5912 lltdio - ok
18:02:31.0650 5912 LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
18:02:31.0651 5912 LSI_FC - ok
18:02:31.0711 5912 LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
18:02:31.0712 5912 LSI_SAS - ok
18:02:31.0772 5912 LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
18:02:31.0773 5912 LSI_SAS2 - ok
18:02:31.0832 5912 LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
18:02:31.0833 5912 LSI_SCSI - ok
18:02:31.0892 5912 luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
18:02:31.0894 5912 luafv - ok
18:02:31.0952 5912 MBAMProtector (79da94b35371b9e7104460c7693dcb2c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
18:02:31.0953 5912 MBAMProtector - ok
18:02:32.0011 5912 megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
18:02:32.0012 5912 megasas - ok
18:02:32.0071 5912 MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
18:02:32.0074 5912 MegaSR - ok
18:02:32.0133 5912 MEIx64 (a6518dcc42f7a6e999bb3bea8fd87567) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
18:02:32.0134 5912 MEIx64 - ok
18:02:32.0193 5912 Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
18:02:32.0194 5912 Modem - ok
18:02:32.0251 5912 monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
18:02:32.0252 5912 monitor - ok
18:02:32.0307 5912 mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
18:02:32.0308 5912 mouclass - ok
18:02:32.0368 5912 mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys
18:02:32.0368 5912 mouhid - ok
18:02:32.0426 5912 mountmgr (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
18:02:32.0427 5912 mountmgr - ok
18:02:32.0483 5912 mpio (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
18:02:32.0485 5912 mpio - ok
18:02:32.0538 5912 mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
18:02:32.0539 5912 mpsdrv - ok
18:02:32.0603 5912 MRxDAV (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
18:02:32.0605 5912 MRxDAV - ok
18:02:32.0660 5912 mrxsmb (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
18:02:32.0662 5912 mrxsmb - ok
18:02:32.0718 5912 mrxsmb10 (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
18:02:32.0721 5912 mrxsmb10 - ok
18:02:32.0780 5912 mrxsmb20 (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
18:02:32.0781 5912 mrxsmb20 - ok
18:02:32.0838 5912 msahci (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
18:02:32.0839 5912 msahci - ok
18:02:32.0895 5912 msdsm (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
18:02:32.0897 5912 msdsm - ok
18:02:32.0959 5912 Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
18:02:32.0960 5912 Msfs - ok
18:02:33.0016 5912 mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
18:02:33.0016 5912 mshidkmdf - ok
18:02:33.0069 5912 msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
18:02:33.0070 5912 msisadrv - ok
18:02:33.0128 5912 MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
18:02:33.0128 5912 MSKSSRV - ok
18:02:33.0182 5912 MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
18:02:33.0182 5912 MSPCLOCK - ok
18:02:33.0236 5912 MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
18:02:33.0237 5912 MSPQM - ok
18:02:33.0301 5912 MsRPC (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
18:02:33.0304 5912 MsRPC - ok
18:02:33.0363 5912 mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
18:02:33.0364 5912 mssmbios - ok
18:02:33.0419 5912 MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
18:02:33.0419 5912 MSTEE - ok
18:02:33.0475 5912 MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
18:02:33.0476 5912 MTConfig - ok
18:02:33.0533 5912 Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
18:02:33.0534 5912 Mup - ok
18:02:33.0606 5912 NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
18:02:33.0609 5912 NativeWifiP - ok
18:02:33.0625 5912 NAVENG (2dbe90210de76be6e1653bb20ec70ec2) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\ENG64.SYS
18:02:33.0626 5912 NAVENG - ok
18:02:33.0667 5912 NAVEX15 (346da70e203b8e2c850277713de8f71b) C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.0.145\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120305.002\EX64.SYS
18:02:33.0690 5912 NAVEX15 - ok
18:02:33.0757 5912 NDIS (79b47fd40d9a817e932f9d26fac0a81c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
18:02:33.0765 5912 NDIS - ok
18:02:33.0819 5912 NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
18:02:33.0820 5912 NdisCap - ok
18:02:33.0877 5912 NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
18:02:33.0878 5912 NdisTapi - ok
18:02:33.0937 5912 Ndisuio (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
18:02:33.0938 5912 Ndisuio - ok
18:02:33.0994 5912 NdisWan (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
18:02:33.0996 5912 NdisWan - ok
18:02:34.0053 5912 NDProxy (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
18:02:34.0054 5912 NDProxy - ok
18:02:34.0110 5912 NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
18:02:34.0111 5912 NetBIOS - ok
18:02:34.0170 5912 NetBT (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
18:02:34.0173 5912 NetBT - ok
18:02:34.0371 5912 NETwNs64 (ac69618de5bcce8747c9ab0aae1003c1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys
18:02:34.0457 5912 NETwNs64 - ok
18:02:34.0516 5912 nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
18:02:34.0517 5912 nfrd960 - ok
18:02:34.0578 5912 Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
18:02:34.0579 5912 Npfs - ok
18:02:34.0640 5912 nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
18:02:34.0641 5912 nsiproxy - ok
18:02:34.0721 5912 Ntfs (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
18:02:34.0737 5912 Ntfs - ok
18:02:34.0800 5912 Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
18:02:34.0801 5912 Null - ok
18:02:34.0864 5912 nusb3hub (550be6c46110b74c1ed7b156598d67af) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
18:02:34.0866 5912 nusb3hub - ok
18:02:34.0925 5912 nusb3xhc (17401c97dcf93f121b89b554d733b836) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
18:02:34.0927 5912 nusb3xhc - ok
18:02:34.0991 5912 nvraid (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
18:02:34.0993 5912 nvraid - ok
18:02:35.0057 5912 nvstor (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
18:02:35.0059 5912 nvstor - ok
18:02:35.0120 5912 nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
18:02:35.0121 5912 nv_agp - ok
18:02:35.0182 5912 ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
18:02:35.0183 5912 ohci1394 - ok
18:02:35.0282 5912 Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
18:02:35.0284 5912 Parport - ok
18:02:35.0345 5912 partmgr (871eadac56b0a4c6512bbe32753ccf79) C:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
18:02:35.0346 5912 partmgr - ok
18:02:35.0409 5912 pci (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
18:02:35.0411 5912 pci - ok
18:02:35.0465 5912 pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
18:02:35.0466 5912 pciide - ok
18:02:35.0528 5912 pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
18:02:35.0530 5912 pcmcia - ok
18:02:35.0587 5912 pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
18:02:35.0588 5912 pcw - ok
18:02:35.0656 5912 PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
18:02:35.0662 5912 PEAUTH - ok
18:02:35.0746 5912 PGEffect (91111cebbde8015e822c46120ed9537c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys
18:02:35.0747 5912 PGEffect - ok
18:02:35.0832 5912 PptpMiniport (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
18:02:35.0833 5912 PptpMiniport - ok
18:02:35.0897 5912 Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
18:02:35.0898 5912 Processor - ok
18:02:35.0970 5912 Psched (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
18:02:35.0972 5912 Psched - ok
18:02:36.0051 5912 ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
18:02:36.0066 5912 ql2300 - ok
18:02:36.0120 5912 ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
18:02:36.0121 5912 ql40xx - ok
18:02:36.0179 5912 QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
18:02:36.0179 5912 QWAVEdrv - ok
18:02:36.0235 5912 RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
18:02:36.0236 5912 RasAcd - ok
18:02:36.0298 5912 RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
18:02:36.0299 5912 RasAgileVpn - ok
18:02:36.0361 5912 Rasl2tp (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
18:02:36.0363 5912 Rasl2tp - ok
18:02:36.0422 5912 RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
18:02:36.0423 5912 RasPppoe - ok
18:02:36.0477 5912 RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
18:02:36.0478 5912 RasSstp - ok
18:02:36.0536 5912 rdbss (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
18:02:36.0539 5912 rdbss - ok
18:02:36.0595 5912 rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
18:02:36.0596 5912 rdpbus - ok
18:02:36.0650 5912 RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
18:02:36.0651 5912 RDPCDD - ok
18:02:36.0711 5912 RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
18:02:36.0712 5912 RDPENCDD - ok
18:02:36.0778 5912 RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
18:02:36.0778 5912 RDPREFMP - ok
18:02:36.0842 5912 RDPWD (6d76e6433574b058adcb0c50df834492) C:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
18:02:36.0844 5912 RDPWD - ok
18:02:36.0914 5912 rdyboost (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
18:02:36.0916 5912 rdyboost - ok
18:02:36.0988 5912 risdxc (5a227511ed22ddfedf7ef7323c8f7d2f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys
18:02:36.0990 5912 risdxc - ok
18:02:37.0055 5912 rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
18:02:37.0056 5912 rspndr - ok
18:02:37.0115 5912 sbp2port (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
18:02:37.0117 5912 sbp2port - ok
18:02:37.0172 5912 scfilter (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
18:02:37.0173 5912 scfilter - ok
18:02:37.0236 5912 secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
18:02:37.0236 5912 secdrv - ok
18:02:37.0301 5912 Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
18:02:37.0302 5912 Serenum - ok
18:02:37.0357 5912 Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
18:02:37.0359 5912 Serial - ok
18:02:37.0417 5912 sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
18:02:37.0417 5912 sermouse - ok
18:02:37.0485 5912 sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
18:02:37.0486 5912 sffdisk - ok
18:02:37.0543 5912 sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
18:02:37.0543 5912 sffp_mmc - ok
18:02:37.0600 5912 sffp_sd (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
18:02:37.0601 5912 sffp_sd - ok
18:02:37.0654 5912 sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
18:02:37.0655 5912 sfloppy - ok
18:02:37.0715 5912 SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
18:02:37.0716 5912 SiSRaid2 - ok
18:02:37.0770 5912 SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
18:02:37.0771 5912 SiSRaid4 - ok
18:02:37.0825 5912 Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
18:02:37.0826 5912 Smb - ok
18:02:37.0886 5912 spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
18:02:37.0887 5912 spldr - ok
18:02:37.0964 5912 SRTSP (4d56f175f76c685a06471800a03219b2) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SRTSP64.SYS
18:02:37.0970 5912 SRTSP - ok
18:02:38.0024 5912 SRTSPX (7b02f64dc80c0ec7300af302ed5d1cb3) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SRTSPX64.SYS
18:02:38.0025 5912 SRTSPX - ok
18:02:38.0088 5912 srv (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
18:02:38.0093 5912 srv - ok
18:02:38.0153 5912 srv2 (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
18:02:38.0157 5912 srv2 - ok
18:02:38.0216 5912 srvnet (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
18:02:38.0218 5912 srvnet - ok
18:02:38.0279 5912 stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
18:02:38.0280 5912 stexstor - ok
18:02:38.0339 5912 swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
18:02:38.0340 5912 swenum - ok
18:02:38.0406 5912 SymDS (8b2430762099598da40686f754632efd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMDS64.SYS
18:02:38.0410 5912 SymDS - ok
18:02:38.0484 5912 SymEFA (f90c7a190399165d3ab2245048d34786) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMEFA64.SYS
18:02:38.0493 5912 SymEFA - ok
18:02:38.0563 5912 SymEvent (898bb48c797483420df523b2bbc1ecdb) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
18:02:38.0565 5912 SymEvent - ok
18:02:38.0648 5912 SymIRON (5013a76caaa1d7cf1c55214b490b4e35) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\Ironx64.SYS
18:02:38.0650 5912 SymIRON - ok
18:02:38.0724 5912 SymNetS (3911bd0e68c010e5438a87706abbe9ab) C:\windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1305000.091\SYMNETS.SYS
18:02:38.0728 5912 SymNetS - ok
18:02:38.0805 5912 SynTP (f5b46df59feaa48a442aed7eeb754d4b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
18:02:38.0818 5912 SynTP - ok
18:02:38.0920 5912 Tcpip (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
18:02:38.0936 5912 Tcpip - ok
18:02:39.0016 5912 TCPIP6 (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
18:02:39.0033 5912 TCPIP6 - ok
18:02:39.0089 5912 tcpipreg (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
18:02:39.0090 5912 tcpipreg - ok
18:02:39.0149 5912 tdcmdpst (fd542b661bd22fa69ca789ad0ac58c29) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdcmdpst.sys
18:02:39.0150 5912 tdcmdpst - ok
18:02:39.0203 5912 TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
18:02:39.0204 5912 TDPIPE - ok
18:02:39.0279 5912 TDTCP (51c5eceb1cdee2468a1748be550cfbc8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
18:02:39.0280 5912 TDTCP - ok
18:02:39.0340 5912 tdx (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
18:02:39.0342 5912 tdx - ok
18:02:39.0402 5912 TermDD (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
18:02:39.0404 5912 TermDD - ok
18:02:39.0495 5912 tos_sps64 (09ff7b0b1b5c3d225495cb6f5a9b39f8) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys
18:02:39.0500 5912 tos_sps64 - ok
18:02:39.0559 5912 TPM (dbcc20c02e8a3e43b03c304a4e40a84f) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tpm.sys
18:02:39.0560 5912 TPM - ok
18:02:39.0622 5912 tssecsrv (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
18:02:39.0623 5912 tssecsrv - ok
18:02:39.0686 5912 TsUsbFlt (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
18:02:39.0687 5912 TsUsbFlt - ok
18:02:39.0743 5912 TsUsbGD (9cc2ccae8a84820eaecb886d477cbcb8) C:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
18:02:39.0744 5912 TsUsbGD - ok
18:02:39.0811 5912 tunnel (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
18:02:39.0813 5912 tunnel - ok
18:02:39.0872 5912 TVALZ (effce6e033ebdd0f3c0f14a413558f65) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZ.SYS
18:02:39.0873 5912 TVALZ - ok
18:02:39.0928 5912 TVALZFL (9c7191f4b2e49bff47a6c1144b5923fa) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys
18:02:39.0929 5912 TVALZFL - ok
18:02:39.0985 5912 uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
18:02:39.0986 5912 uagp35 - ok
18:02:40.0049 5912 udfs (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
18:02:40.0052 5912 udfs - ok
18:02:40.0116 5912 uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
18:02:40.0117 5912 uliagpkx - ok
18:02:40.0190 5912 umbus (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
18:02:40.0191 5912 umbus - ok
18:02:40.0247 5912 UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
18:02:40.0248 5912 UmPass - ok
18:02:40.0314 5912 usbccgp (6f1a3157a1c89435352ceb543cdb359c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
18:02:40.0315 5912 usbccgp - ok
18:02:40.0377 5912 usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
18:02:40.0379 5912 usbcir - ok
18:02:40.0443 5912 usbehci (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
18:02:40.0444 5912 usbehci - ok
18:02:40.0511 5912 usbhub (287c6c9410b111b68b52ca298f7b8c24) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
18:02:40.0514 5912 usbhub - ok
18:02:40.0571 5912 usbohci (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
18:02:40.0572 5912 usbohci - ok
18:02:40.0629 5912 usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
18:02:40.0630 5912 usbprint - ok
18:02:40.0686 5912 usbscan (aaa2513c8aed8b54b189fd0c6b1634c0) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
18:02:40.0687 5912 usbscan - ok
18:02:40.0746 5912 USBSTOR (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
18:02:40.0747 5912 USBSTOR - ok
18:02:40.0814 5912 usbuhci (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
18:02:40.0815 5912 usbuhci - ok
18:02:40.0885 5912 usbvideo (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
18:02:40.0887 5912 usbvideo - ok
18:02:40.0964 5912 vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
18:02:40.0965 5912 vdrvroot - ok
18:02:41.0025 5912 vga (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
18:02:41.0026 5912 vga - ok
18:02:41.0094 5912 VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
18:02:41.0095 5912 VgaSave - ok
18:02:41.0159 5912 vhdmp (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
18:02:41.0161 5912 vhdmp - ok
18:02:41.0220 5912 viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
18:02:41.0220 5912 viaide - ok
18:02:41.0306 5912 volmgr (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
18:02:41.0308 5912 volmgr - ok
18:02:41.0367 5912 volmgrx (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
18:02:41.0370 5912 volmgrx - ok
18:02:41.0428 5912 volsnap (df8126bd41180351a093a3ad2fc8903b) C:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
18:02:41.0431 5912 volsnap - ok
18:02:41.0507 5912 vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
18:02:41.0509 5912 vsmraid - ok
18:02:41.0607 5912 vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
18:02:41.0608 5912 vwifibus - ok
18:02:41.0669 5912 vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
18:02:41.0670 5912 vwififlt - ok
18:02:41.0738 5912 vwifimp (6a638fc4bfddc4d9b186c28c91bd1a01) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
18:02:41.0739 5912 vwifimp - ok
18:02:41.0830 5912 WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
18:02:41.0831 5912 WacomPen - ok
18:02:41.0904 5912 WANARP (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
18:02:41.0906 5912 WANARP - ok
18:02:41.0921 5912 Wanarpv6 (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
18:02:41.0923 5912 Wanarpv6 - ok
18:02:42.0025 5912 Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
18:02:42.0026 5912 Wd - ok
18:02:42.0143 5912 Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
18:02:42.0150 5912 Wdf01000 - ok
18:02:42.0256 5912 WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
18:02:42.0257 5912 WfpLwf - ok
18:02:42.0329 5912 WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
18:02:42.0330 5912 WIMMount - ok
18:02:42.0462 5912 WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
18:02:42.0463 5912 WmiAcpi - ok
18:02:42.0563 5912 ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
18:02:42.0564 5912 ws2ifsl - ok
18:02:42.0690 5912 WudfPf (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
18:02:42.0692 5912 WudfPf - ok
18:02:42.0762 5912 WUDFRd (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
18:02:42.0764 5912 WUDFRd - ok
18:02:42.0820 5912 MBR (0x1B8) (849e52748aab5959bc8000cb4974bc13) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
18:02:42.0824 5912 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - infected
18:02:42.0825 5912 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - detected Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b (0)
18:02:42.0840 5912 Boot (0x1200) (c877e81b6e99712c99df3127bd3e055a) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
18:02:42.0841 5912 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
18:02:42.0843 5912 ============================================================
18:02:42.0843 5912 Scan finished
18:02:42.0843 5912 ============================================================
18:02:42.0865 2284 Detected object count: 1
18:02:42.0865 2284 Actual detected object count: 1
18:03:08.0821 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\# - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0821 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0859 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\ph.dll - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0860 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phx.dll - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0863 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\sub.dll - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0868 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\subx.dll - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0879 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phd - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0887 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phdx - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0889 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phs - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0894 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phdata - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0900 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phld - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0903 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phln - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0905 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phlx - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0907 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\TDLFS\phm - copied to quarantine
18:03:08.0911 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - will be cured on reboot
18:03:08.0913 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
18:03:08.0930 2284 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.b ) - User select action: Cure 
18:03:13.0695 6524 Deinitialize success


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*We need to run an OTL Fix*


Double-click *OTL.exe* to start the program.
*Copy* and *Paste* the following code into the







textbox. Do not include the word *Code*

```
:processes
killallprocesses

:otl
IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (BitTorrentBar Toolbar) - {88C7F2AA-F93F-432C-8F0E-B7D85967A527} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll (Conduit Ltd.)

:files
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar
ipconfig /flushdns /c

:commands
[emptyflash]
[emptytemp]
[emptyjava]
[resethosts]
[createrestorepoint]
[REBOOT]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top.
*Click*







.
*OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.*
 The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot.*Copy* and *Paste* that report in your next reply.

*Update Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and run a scan.*


Right click on Malwarebytes Anti-Malware icon, choose *Run as administrator* and *Continue*
Click on the update tab, then click update.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. A shield symbol will show on the desktop icon while it is updating, and will disappear when it's done.
If necessary, start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.
Next click on *Perform FULL Scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
If it found any malware items,* check* all items except items in the C:\System Volume Information folder... and click *Remove Selected*.
When completed, a log will open in Notepad. Please save it to a convenient location, and post the contents in your reply.
The log can also be found using the "Logs" tab in the program. You can click any "Scan" log listed to open its contents. The logs are listed and named by time/date stamp.

Please download *aswMBR* and save it to your Desktop.


Double click *aswMBR.exe* to run it.
Click Yes to the prompt to download Avast! virus definitions.
(Please be patient whilst the virus definitions download)
Click the *Scan* button.
After a short while when the scan reports *"Scan finished successfully"*, click *Save log* & save the log to your *desktop*.
Click *OK* > *Exit.*
*Note:* Do not attempt to fix anything at this stage!
Two files will be created,* aswMBR.txt* & a file named* MBR.dat*.
 *MBR.dat* is a backup of the MBR(master boot record), do not delete it..
*I strongly suggest you keep a copy of this backup stored on an external device.*
Copy & Paste the contents of *aswMBR.txt* into your next reply.

*Post back

If there has been any improvement of symptoms

OTL Log
MalwareBytes
aswMBR Log*

.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
========== OTL ==========
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527}\ not found.
File C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527}\ not found.
File C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{88c7f2aa-f93f-432c-8f0e-b7d85967a527}\ not found.
File C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\Locked deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2597680322-440524449-307838369-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{88C7F2AA-F93F-432C-8F0E-B7D85967A527} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{88C7F2AA-F93F-432C-8F0E-B7D85967A527}\ not found.
File C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar\prxtbBitT.dll not found.
========== FILES ==========
File\Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrentBar not found.
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 56466 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Flash cache emptied: 68168 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Sellon
->Temp folder emptied: 1406 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 4633941 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 993477694 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 608 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 50333 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 253784 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 952.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

C:\windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 log created on 03182012_190249

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.60.1.1000
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.03.18.04

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Sellon :: SELLON-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

3/18/2012 7:15:08 PM
mbam-log-2012-03-18 (19-15-08).txt

Scan type: Full scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 299479
Time elapsed: 12 minute(s), 32 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 3
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\15.02.2012_18.17.35\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0004.dta (Rootkit.Agent.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0004.dta (Rootkit.Agent.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\svchost.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1665 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-03-18 19:42:27
-----------------------------
19:42:27.906 OS Version: Windows x64 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
19:42:27.906 Number of processors: 4 586 0x2A07
19:42:27.907 ComputerName: SELLON-PC UserName: Sellon
19:42:28.431 Initialize success
19:44:12.809 AVAST engine defs: 12031700
19:48:03.826 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-0
19:48:03.831 Disk 0 Vendor: TOSHIBA_ AJTA Size: 122104MB BusType: 3
19:48:03.837 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
19:48:03.843 Disk 0 MBR scan
19:48:03.850 Disk 0 Windows VISTA default MBR code
19:48:03.856 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 27 Hidden NTFS WinRE NTFS 1500 MB offset 2048
19:48:03.862 Disk 0 Partition 2 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 108166 MB offset 3074048
19:48:03.868 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 84 OS/2 hidden C: L> ?5zâÿ 4096 MB offset 224598016
19:48:03.878 Disk 0 Partition 4 00 17 Hidd HPFS/NTFS NTFS 8341 MB offset 232986624
19:48:03.890 Disk 0 scanning C:\windows\system32\drivers
19:48:07.980 Service scanning
19:48:25.508 Modules scanning
19:48:25.526 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
19:48:25.542 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys iaStor.sys hal.dll 
19:48:25.549 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa8006097060]
19:48:25.555 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffff8800198243f] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> [0xfffffa8004600e40]
19:48:25.561 5 ACPI.sys[fffff88000f4a7a1] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-0[0xfffffa80045ff050]
19:48:25.758 AVAST engine scan C:\windows
19:48:26.739 AVAST engine scan C:\windows\system32
19:50:03.354 AVAST engine scan C:\windows\system32\drivers
19:50:08.136 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\Sellon
19:50:26.381 AVAST engine scan C:\ProgramData
19:50:29.752 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:29.782 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:29.802 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:29.823 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:29.849 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:29.870 File: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
19:50:35.283 Scan finished successfully
19:51:36.418 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\MBR.dat"
19:51:36.424 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

The Problems seem to be gone.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Click on the Start button to open your Start Menu. 
When the Start Menu opens click on the computer menu option.
When the window opens click on the Uninstall or change a program option near the top of the window. Then uninstall

*Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 25*

Reboot

Please download from *HERE*


Find *Java SE 7u3*.
Click the * Download JRE* button to the right.
Choose the correct *Platform* and *Multi-language*. Next, check the box that says *I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 7 License Agreement*.
Click the *Continue* button.
Click on the filename under * Windows x86 (32-bit) Offline* and save it to your desktop.
*Close* all active windows.
*Install* the program.

*We need to run an OTL Fix*


Double-click *OTL.exe* to start the program.
*Copy* and *Paste* the following code into the







textbox. Do not include the word *Code*

```
:processes
killallprocesses

:files
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp 
ipconfig /flushdns /c

:commands
[emptyflash]
[emptytemp]
[emptyjava]
[resethosts]
[createrestorepoint]
[REBOOT]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top.
*Click*







.
*OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.*
 The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot.*Copy* and *Paste* that report in your next reply.


*Run a ESET online scan*
This can take some time.

You can use either Internet Explorer or Mozilla FireFox for this scan.


First please *Disable* any* Antivirus * you have active, as shown in *This topic*.
*Note: Don't forget to re-enable it after the scan.*
Next hold down Control then click on the following link to open a new window to *ESET online scannner*
Select the option *YES, I accept the Terms of Use* then click on *Start*.


> *Note:* If using Mozilla Firefox you will need to download *esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe* when prompted then double click on it to install.
> _All of the below instructions are compatible with either Internet Explorer or Mozilla FireFox._



When prompted allow the *Add-On/Active X* to install.
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is *NOT* checked, and the option *Scan archives* is checked.
Now click on *Advanced Settings* and select the following:


*Scan for potentially unwanted applications*
*Scan for potentially unsafe applications*
*Enable Anti-Stealth Technology*

Now click on *Start*.
The *virus signature database... *will begin to download. Be patient this make take some time depending on the speed of your Internet Connection.
When completed the* Online Scan* will begin automatically.
*Do not* touch either the Mouse or keyboard during the scan otherwise it may stall.
When completed select *Uninstall application on close* if you so wish, *make sure you copy the logfile first!*
Now click on *Finish*.
Use notepad to open the logfile located at *C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt*.
Copy and paste that log as a reply to this topic.

*Please post back

OTL Log
Eset Log
*


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

I accidentally clicked on the back button before I clicked on finish so I'm not sure if the last log file is correct.

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
========== FILES ==========
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp moved successfully.
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Flash cache emptied: 4195 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Sellon
->Temp folder emptied: 53807179 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 51231396 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 159033368 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 3040 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 252.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

C:\windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 log created on 03192012_092753

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=12
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=12


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi Again:up:

No it's not. just run Eset online scan again, so we can be sure there's nothing left.

Also re-run DDS and post it's logs, have all the redirects stopped ??


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm unable to get the latest virus definitions. Unable to update. is proxy configured?

and yes the re-directs seem to be gone.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

You were able to ran Nod32 online scan OK the first Time??


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

No Idea Why it wasn't working earlier today but here ya go.

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
========== FILES ==========
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp moved successfully.
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Flash cache emptied: 4195 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Sellon
->Temp folder emptied: 53807179 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 51231396 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 159033368 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 3040 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 252.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

C:\windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 log created on 03192012_092753

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=7
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=e32eeb3a9425534ebae131cc6dbc1346
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2012-03-19 11:02:06
# local_time=2012-03-19 05:02:06 (-0700, Mountain Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=3588 16777214 85 67 0 17797043 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 2513292 83739381 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=114353
# found=21
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=2195
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric1.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric2.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric3.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0000.dta Win32/Olmarik.AWO trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0001.dta Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0002.dta Win32/Olmarik.AYH trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0003.dta Win64/Olmarik.AG trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0005.dta Win64/Olmarik.AF trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0009.dta Win32/Olmarik.AWO trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine\18.03.2012_18.02.17\mbr0000\tdlfs0000\tsk0010.dta Win64/Olmarik.X trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric1.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric2.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SmitfraudCgeneric3.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\188.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\189.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4DF3.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\4E03.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A5.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\03192012_092753\C_ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\E4A6.tmp Win64/Olmarik.AD trojan (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi Again

All the items that Nod32 found are item that has been removed and are in Quarantine.

*
The items in the tools we have used we will purge sortly, however you need to delete the one's in Spybot - Search & Destroy.

Open Spybot - Search & Destroy
Click on the* Recovery* icon
Select all items, then *click purge selected items*, confirm with a yes.

*Once you have removed the spybot items post back and we will clean up.*


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have spybot installed on my computer currently.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*You did at some point, this fix will remove the leftovers with Quarantined files from spybot.*


Right click[/b] on *OTL.exe* And select *Run as administrator * to run it.
*Copy* and *Paste* the following code into the







textbox. Do not include the word *Code*

```
:processes
killallprocesses

:files
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy
ipconfig /flushdns /c

:commands
[emptyflash]
[emptytemp]
[emptyjava]
[REBOOT]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top.
*Click*







.
*OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.*
 The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot.*Copy* and *Paste* that report in your next reply.


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
========== FILES ==========
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery folder moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Logs folder moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy folder moved successfully.
File\Folder C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy not found.
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Sellon\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Flash cache emptied: 12556 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Sellon
->Temp folder emptied: 62761483 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 7754782 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 1672742 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 236552967 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 2522 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 294.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: Sellon
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.39.1 log created on 03192012_190946

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Sellon\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi Mushtip*

*
All looks good now so we just need to clean up now.*

Click on the Start button to open your Start Menu. 
When the Start Menu opens click on the computer menu option.
When the window opens click on the Uninstall or change a program option near the top of the window. 
Unistall* HiJackThis* as it's no longer needed.

You can also remove the *Nod32 online scanner* if you wish

Delete *aswMBR.exe* from your desktop and it's logs from your desktop.

*Clean up and remove all other tools with OTL*


Right click on OTL.exe and select Run As Administrator to run it. If Windows UAC prompts you, please allow it,
This will remove all the tools we used to clean your pc.
Close all other programs apart from OTL as this step will require a reboot
On the OTL main screen, press the *CleanUp! *button
Say *Yes* to the prompt and then allow the program to reboot your computer.

Once OTL has run and rebboted your system it should have deleted itself, if not then just delete it, also delete any logs that are left on the desktop

*Information*

Update your Antivirus programs and other security products regularly to avoid new threats that could infect your system.
You can use one of these sites to check if any updates are needed for your pc.
*Secunia Software Inspector*
*F-secure Health Check*

Visit Microsoft often to get the latest updates for your computer
*You can do that * *HERE*

*Read some information * *HERE* * On how to prevent Malware*

*I would be grateful if you could reply to this post so that I know the cleanup went well.*

*Safe surfing!*


----------



## Mushtip (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey DFW,

Sorry took so long to get back to you. Everything seems to be running perfectly again. I want to thank you so much for taking the time do help me out! Made my life a whole lot easier.

Thanks again!


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Your Welcome :up:


----------

